# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Ultimate Summer Challenge!

## Sensei

Brandon's Awesome Ultimate Summer Challenge of Awesomeness!
There's a 104 days of Summer Vacation,
And school comes along just to end it.
So the annual problem for our generation,
Is finding a good way to spend it.

And! I thought of a good way to spend it! Having a great time LDing! I put up a great anime picture that reminds me of summer (watch Air, it is amazing)... That is all I have to say about that.  :tongue2: 

*To latecomers:*
Sign up with a list, but I won't be wanting the challenges to last longer than the end date of the competition. Try to keep in mind how much longer is left on the challenge when you make your list. All are welcome here.

The Challenge!
So summer is coming around and you probably have a few goals you want to hit (as do we all). Well I decided to make a challenge for anyone wanting to make these goals. 
Here is how we start!
*Sleep 7-8 hours every night.* 
You get 15 nights without if you have vacation or a certain day in the week that screws you.
*Stick to at least one technique the whole time!*
You get 5 days off if you need them for R & R or for forgetting. No jumping around from technique to technique though. You can have this one technique and another, but you can't change that one. 
*If you break these rules, there is no punishment... But I really think you should abide by them to get away from your own punishments.* 


Now I know that different Summer Vacations start and end at different times, so I am just going to start it from *June 1 to September 12* just 104 days.

OK, so each challenge is personal to each specific person. 

My challenges:
104 LDs
Visit the same place in a LD 20 times (dream room doesn't count)
Visit DWA
360 vision
Find my sword and stab myself with it (I have reasons for this)
(You can put any number more than 3, TOTM or TOTY are good challenges for this, certain amount of LDs, certain amount of WILDs, etc. are awesome as well)

My punishment:
I will take cold showers for a week
I will sign up for a marathon
I will get off DV for a week
I will put up the pictures of my 80s party I went to on the picture board here
I will go off meat for a month

Each challenge coincides with a punishment. I can complete all of them or none of them, if I don't complete 104 LDs I get the cold showers. Either way I will accept what happens (your punishments don't have to be so bad... without meat for a month would kill me!). 

Reward:
Feel free to put your own rewards per challenges. I can't guarantee any rewards to myself, so I won't put any for me. Might help you though if you want to have a good thing to chase and a bad thing to run away from.

I will put your username, challenges, punishments, and rewards in this original post, as well as update them when you get an LD or a task done. You can just put what tasks you got done on here, you can link to the DJ, or you can post it here. All your choice. 

Please don't sign up if you don't think you will finish the summer out. Please sign up and get some LDs! I would love to give you some advice if you need any regarding anything.  :tongue2: 

Post once a week and say how many hours you have been getting of sleep. I am not a dictator about this, but once a week you should be visiting this thread to remind yourself of the goals and punishments. If you wish to change goals, go ahead, please don't make them easier for your sake unless you really shot too high!  :tongue2:  Changing goals should normally be used if you lost interest in the goal.

Players:*
BrandonBoss
*Challenges:
104 LDs (24/104)
Visit the same place in a LD 20 times (0/20)
Visit DWA
Find my sword and stab myself with it

Punishments:
I will take cold showers for a week
I will sign up for a marathon
I will get off DV for a week
I will go off meat for a month

*azoller1*

*CHALLENGES*
-Have a lucid dream at least 4 out of the 7 days in a week
-Use Bleach, Naruto, and One Piece Powers
-Face the final person in each of those three shows
-Use DILD the whole time through this challenge
-Go to the moon
-Travel through space unit i see a supernova
-Write every dream down i can remember in great detail
-Listen to music while sleeping to see if it helps me LD

*PUNISHMENTS*
-Cold showers for a week
-No anime whatsoever for 2 days (this might kill me)
-No caffeine for one day (tea, coffee, pop, etc....)
-Go straight to bed for 3 days straight (no music, tv, or anything else before bed)
-Meditate for an hour straight (this will also kill me)
-Listen to country music for 30 minutes straight (this will kill me)


*Alyzarin*

**~*~* My Challenges *~*~**
Use an elemental technique aside from freezingTalk to a DV member in a lucid dreamSummon an object in my line of sightControl two bodies at onceUse stable third person camera controlShapeshift into something non-humanoidFly into outer spaceSimulate psychedelic hallucinationsStretch my body out in unrealistic waysPlay a video gameMake myself shrink or grow

**~*~* My Punishments *~*~**
No ice cream for a monthNo DV for a weekNo using the remote controls for the new fans for two weeksNo masturbating for a monthNo rock music for two weeksNo video games for a monthNo psychedelic music for two weeksNo electronic music for two weeksNo candy for a monthNo comedy movies for two weeksNo anime for two weeks

*SnowyCat*

Challenges (using WILD and/or DILD)
*- Use an elemental power on the first try damn it* 
- Make delicious foods and taste them
*- >55 lucid dreams (19/55)*
- Ride a whale in the ocean for a considerable amount of time

Punishments

- Drink at least 3 cups of milk at every meal for 5 days
- 2 week break from DV and all other social media
- Cold showers for 2 MONTHS

*PostScript99*

Challenges
-DEILD Chain 6 dreams or more
-60+ lucids (0/60)
-Dilate time as much as possible 
-Control a dream's inherent emotion
-Complete all five TOTMs in one dream
-Complete TOTY in 14 days

Punishments

-No electronics for two weeks
-Take hot showers for 10 days in which the high temperature for the day exceeds 105 degrees
-Lock myself into a room until I can play Flight of the Bumblebee perfectly
-Spend an entire day listening to country music
-No chess for three weeks
-Set myself up for REM rebound every other day for a month (< 3 hours of sleep)

*Zoth*

Challenges
1 LD per week 
Cloning myself
Perform a task of the year
Getting good (preferably master) at control through reframing
Perfect method of locci application in dreaming

Punishment
No psychology videos or research for a week
No game of thrones books for 2 weeks
No tv series or youtube videos from my subscribed channels for a week*

Dutchraptor*

*Challenges*
1) Must have over 80 lucids, every DEILD in a chain counts as one. (0/80)
2) Float around and have fun with dream characters
3) Develop a new simple character for myself set in a post-apocalyptic world, with a deep and intriguing twist that I will let unfold over time. 
4) Start a new experiment, to do with shared dreaming with my friends.

*Punishment*
Very simple, no piano, tea, no science websites or reading for a whole week.

*Ginsan*

Moi challenges
#1 Sleep 8+ hours a day
#2 Have at least 1 ld a day and 15 a week three weeks in a row. 
#3 Have a SATSIFYING dream orgasm
#4 Sex in anime style 3 nights in a row at will
#5 Visit another world 3 nights in a row at will
#6 Get a dream guide to teach me 3 or more things
#7 Master DEILD and be able to chain 3 dreams without breaking a sweat 
#8 Play the violin with a tone more beautiful and a phrasing more elegant than I could ever have imagined
#9 Start working on my LD Control Chamber 
#10 Have an epic high speed sword (or spear) fight

Good reasons to pull off the above
#1 Stop eating 2 hours before bedtime untill I get 8hours/day for a week
#2 Tell myself I will become lucid 100 times each morning and night until it works
#3 No masturbating for a month 
#4/5/10 Visualise 10+ minutes a day on the subject 'till I get it
#6 Take cold showers within 1 minute of waking up for a month
#7 WBTB every 90 minutes for 1 week
#8 fall asleep within 30 minutes of lying in bed for 1 month
#9 Write and draw about it and add something to my design every day for 2 months

*Arkadast*

*MY CHALLENGES:*
1.) Meet my animus [ ]
2.) Change the dream scene [ ]
3.) Have my 25th lucid [ ]
4.) Sex with Trevor McNevan [ ]
5.) Eat dream food [ ] 
6.) Do each TotM from June, July, and August.

*MY PUNISHMENTS*
1.) No candy for two weeks :L
2.) Healthy food for a week :L
3.) No DreamViews for a week
4.) No hot showers for 10 days
5.) No phone for 3 days, unless doing something important. 
6.) No DV online chat for 2 weeks*

NyxCC*

- seriously WBTB 42 times 
- notice sleeping position upon wake 20 times
- recognize this is a dream when having dream with sexual contents at least once
- to learn to visualize, do visualization exercises 30 times
- have two WILDs

Punishment: 
- do dumbbell exercises 5 times a week for a month
- cook a well balanced dinner for an entire week 
- no masturbation for a month
- stomach exercises for a week (4x20 legs lifts per day)
- will spend 3 days in a roll meditating for 3 hrs per day and will not private dream journal if I fail the WILD challenge

I'll be posting for this nonDVer friend of mine. 
*Goose man*

Challenges:

*Study at least 1 hour/week inside dreams while the challenge lasts*
Force a bearer to fight seriously.
Create another planet.
Visit the sons of first dream body.
Learn how to fight using progams or computer language.
Restore to health another two universes and make enemies out of villains this way.
Create two new powers.
Try at least to DS in 20 different ocassions, with at least 3 different people.

Punishments:
*1000 "toad" jumps/week for a year.*
No anime or manga for a whole year.
No DJ-devouring for three months.
Internet sites and games bye for two months.
Cold showers all winter.
No milk for two months.
Make more experiments on myself.
Stop porn forever.

Rewards:

Just have a week off goals in dreams is enough.

*Dreamaway*

Here are mine-
-Go sun-diving
-Walk on clouds
-Slay a dragon
-Turn into Spiderman and swing around a city
-Have sex without waking up
-Go horseback riding
-Go camping with a few friends.
      If I can't meet my goals, I don't think that I'll punish myself too much.

*realdealmagic*

*Goals:*Have 15+ Lucid DreamsFly at supersonic speedsSummon a monsterChain a lucid using DEILDRecall 5 dreams in one night

*Punishments:*Have cold showers for a weekNo reddit for a weekNo social networking for a weekTurn off my computer 1 hour before bed for a weekNo DV Chat for 3 days

*Ctharlie*

Summer challenges

The basic idea is that I want to replace MILD with DEILD as my staple technique over the holiday in preparation for having a roommate at uni next year (making other techs difficult to perform really pissing him off with middle of the night awakenings)
1. Recall 2 dreams each night 
2. WBTB 3-4 nights of the week
3. Increase weekly LD rate by 1 each week
4. Aware for 5 micro-awakenings from sleep cycles a week 
5. Awaken from a dream without moving 5 times a week (after no. 4 has been completed)

Punishments (all for a week)
1. No spotify
2. No listening to vinyl
3. No listening to mount eerie/microphones (current musical obsession)
4. No listening to shoegaze/dream pop
5. No listening to psychedelic/prog

*Stalthdan*

*Challenges:*
Have 15 lucids  [0/15]Complete a ToTM  [ ]Find Garrus, tell him Shepard is still alive and go find him together  [ ]

*Punishments:*
No video games for two weeks. I'll probably commit suicide.No internet (excluding DV and important stuff. DV may not exceed three hours a day.).Wash all household dishes for a week.

GrannyPigms

Challenges:
Have 20 lucid dreams (I'm new alright?)
Fall in love in a dream
Kill myself in a dream
Run around naked in a dream
Revisit the same dream 5 times

Punishments:
Cold showers for 2 weeks 
No computer for 2 weeks
Wake myself up from any lucid dreams for 2 weeks

Windhover's Lucid Dream Tasks

1. Go to Gambler Casino. Arrest Evangelista and Gambler, and then find their identities and secrets of Gambler. Find information about Ellen. 
2. Go on a double date with San, Gahng, and Miho at Jeju Island.
3. Do a dubstep performance at vOx tour in front of 30,000 crowds.
4. Go to 1880's Western world in Nevada. Morph into badass cowboy Len. Stop a train and save roped Floret by gangs. Seize golds.
5. Go to Florence, Italy. Go to Leonardo Da Vinci museum and see some things.
6. Morph into Leila and perform a full Evanescence albums in front of 10,000 crowds at indoor concert.
7. Go to Cardia. Morph into Miho and do a quest, earn a skill point, use a skill.
8. Go to Theeden Central Government in a vampire city, Theeden, morphing into Leila the Ripper. Kill White Slayers, Panic, and Fear. Then save Amy in a trapped ritual room.
9. Go to Bora Bora Island and surf waves.
10. Go to manga BLAME! world and kill Sanakan rampaging murdering Fishers outside Toha Heavy Industry with Cibo.

Task at all times: write a DJ whenever I achieve one task above.

Punishments
1. Cold shower for 1 week (popular one!)
2. Strict diet meals for 2 weeks
3. Slap myself. 3 times. Really hard.
4. Work out for 2 hours.

Days till start: 0
Night of the 31st counts

----------


## azoller1

I'm in but my summer is about may 25 to August 24 so not as long, but I'm still doing it as long as I can!

Challenges: (will update later?)
Have 70-80LD's
Air bend every element (once in every ld an be only one element)
Fly across the Atlantic ocean
Use Dild or Deild or Wild (not sure which one to use)

Punishments: (will also update later)
Run 5 miles in one day
Stay off of my laptop for 4 of 7 days for a week
Ummmm.... Cold showers for a week?

----------


## Alyzarin

Alright, let's do it! I'll take on your challenge.  :Boxing: 

Let's see what I can come up with here....

**~*~* My Challenges *~*~**
Use an elemental technique aside from freezingTalk to a DV member in a lucid dreamSummon an object in my line of sightControl two bodies at onceUse stable third person camera controlShapeshift into something non-humanoidFly into outer spaceSimulate psychedelic hallucinationsStretch my body out in unrealistic waysPlay a video gameMake myself shrink or grow

**~*~* My Punishments *~*~**
No ice cream for a monthNo DV for a weekNo using the remote controls for the new fans for two weeksNo masturbating for a monthNo rock music for two weeksNo video games for a monthNo psychedelic music for two weeksNo electronic music for two weeksNo candy for a monthNo comedy movies for two weeksNo anime for two weeks

As for rewards.... Well, I don't think there's anything listed there that wouldn't be reward enough in itself. So I guess that's it for me!

Geez, I really hope I get even half of these or I'm going to be just miserable.  :paranoid:

----------


## Sensei

> I'm in but my summer is about may 25 to August 24 so not as long, but I'm still doing it as long as I can!
> 
> Challenges: (will update later?)
> Have 70-80LD's
> Air bend every element (once in every ld an be only one element)
> Fly across the Atlantic ocean
> Use Dild or Deild or Wild (not sure which one to use)
> 
> Punishments: (will also update later)
> ...



Sounds good! Thanks for coming. 70-80 is a lot of LDs! I'll update you in the top when you are fully updated. 

I forgot that you should put down what you are doing for the 104 days technique. I would recommend starting when it starts, but i won't force you if you would rather do it for your summer vacation. I don't have one anymore, so I just set it in the middle of a few different summer vacation times.


@ alyzarin.
Yikes! You have some crazy punishments! Good luck on that! I'll put you up on the board. 





> no anime for two weeks



 :Crying:  why would you do this to yourself?

----------


## SnowyCat

I'm ready. 

Challenges (using WILD and/or DILD)
- Use an elemental power _on the first try damn it_
- Make delicious foods and taste them
- >55 lucid dreams
- Ride a whale in the ocean for a considerable amount of time

Punishments

- Drink at least 3 cups of milk at every meal (I hate milk more than Hitler) for 5 days
- 2 week break from DV and all other social media
- Cold showers for 2 MONTHS

----------


## PostScript99

Count me in.

Challenges
-DEILD Chain 6 dreams or more
-60+ lucids
-Dilate time as much as possible (preferably to an infinity but that might cause a paradox)
-Control a dream's inherent emotion
-Complete all five TOTMs in one dream
-Complete TOTY in 14 days

Punishments

-No electronics for two weeks
-Take hot showers for 10 days in which the high temperature for the day exceeds 105 degrees (because I already take cold showers every day, whatever  :tongue2: )
-Lock myself into a room until I can play Flight of the Bumblebee perfectly
-Spend an entire day listening to country music
-No chess for three weeks
-Set myself up for REM rebound every other day for a month (< 3 hours of sleep)

Techniques I will be using:

-DILD
-DEILD
-ADA
-WILD
-MILD

Sleep hours= 8 to 10+ every night, preferably.

----------


## Zoth

People's punishments are already making me tremble, cold showers for a week you guys are crazy...loads of respect  ::D:  ::D:  I think I'll try this, I need extra commitment to get back to good shape!

Challenges
1 LD per week (I'll update this to more per week depending on the progress)
Cloning myself
Perform a task of the year
Getting good (preferably master) at control through reframing
Perfect method of locci application in dreaming

Punishment
No psychology videos or research for a week
No game of thrones books for 2 weeks
No tv series or youtube videos from my subscribed channels for a week

Technique I'll be using: tholey's method with a few changes/additional actions.

I'm screwed if I fail the goals, I haven't spend a single day without reading/studying psychology for like...2 years xD
Will be updating this once a week with my progress + hours of sleep.

----------


## Sensei

WOO! Thank you all for signing up! Feel free to add more tasks or punishments.

@Zoth, you have an unpaired challenge, are you just gonna do all the challenges and if they all fail you get all the punishments or is one of the challenges worth two punishments?


*@ Everyone*
I would like to not have punishments that restrict you from DV, since DV is a great place for inspiration and encouragement. I encourage you to change them to "All electronics except LD related ones", or something similar. BUT if you wish to keep it, it is all up to you.  :tongue2:  If it is the push you need to LD, then so be it!

If you need any changed, feel free to tell me. editing your original post would be hard for me to see, so put it in a new post or PM me. *Invite your friends*! I feel like this is great for people just starting LDing as well as people needing a boost!

----------


## dutchraptor

Wow this is awesome, I'll update this post in a while. Can't wait to get started and going back into turbo lucid dreaming mode  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

*Challenges*
1) Must have over 80 lucids, every DEILD in a chain counts as one.
2) Float around and have fun with dream characters
3) Develop a new simple character for myself set in a post-apocalyptic world, with a deep and intriguing twist that I will let unfold over time. 
4) Start a new experiment, to do with shared dreaming with my friends.

*Punishment*
Very simple, no piano, tea, no science websites or reading for a whole week.

I can only really start around half way through June. I will start posting regularly around then. I have the page bookmarked.

----------


## Zoth

> @Zoth, you have an unpaired challenge, are you just gonna do all the challenges and if they all fail you get all the punishments or is one of the challenges worth two punishments?



You're so enjoying us writing our punishments aren't you? hihihi jking  ::D: 

Plan is completing them all, since they're pretty much tangled together I'll get all the punishments if I fail one of them, which will give me a week of extra hard exercise I guess xD

25 days left...now I'm anxious  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

> Wow this is awesome, I'll update this post in a while. Can't wait to get started and going back into turbo lucid dreaming mode   
> 
> *Challenges*
> 1) Must have over 80 lucids, every DEILD in a chain counts as one.
> 2) Float around and have fun with dream characters
> 3) Develop a new simple character for myself set in a post-apocalyptic world, with a deep and intriguing twist that I will let unfold over time. 
> 4) Start a new experiment, to do with shared dreaming with my friends.
> 
> *Punishment*
> ...



Good luck with your shared dreaming experiment! Have you got a friend from normal life into LDing? If so then bravo :bravo: that is really hard to do. Why no tea for you people? Tea is so good!





> You're so enjoying us writing our punishments aren't you? hihihi jking 
> 
> Plan is completing them all, since they're pretty much tangled together I'll get all the punishments if I fail one of them, which will give me a week of extra hard exercise I guess xD
> 
> 25 days left...now I'm anxious



 ::D:  Yeah! The punishments I think are really fun to have! I'm gonna get in the swing of LDing and try to get better at teleporting before this starts up! I am alright, but I normally forget where I want to go. I like the idea of all of the punishments if you don't finish all of them, but I have a lot to finish! So I don't wanna do really good (4/5) and get punished.  :tongue2:

----------


## Zoth

> Why no tea for you people? Tea is so good!



Good point, why is everyone punishing themselves with tea? Guess we  got many tea lovers around here ^^

----------


## SnowyCat

> Good point, why is everyone punishing themselves with tea? Guess we  got many tea lovers around here ^^



I love tea more than I love myself

----------


## Sensei

Maybe us lucid dreamers are more connected than we think.  :tongue2:  I used to work at a tea room, so I have always loved tea. Haha. I used to make myself some tea right before starting school each day and drink it all day long.

----------


## Alyzarin

> @ alyzarin.
> Yikes! You have some crazy punishments! Good luck on that! I'll put you up on the board. 
> 
> 
>  why would you do this to yourself?



It wouldn't make for a good incentive if it wasn't a real punishment, right?  :tongue2:  Now I really need to make sure I get it done or life is going to suck.  :Oh noes: 





> I hate milk more than Hitler







> I love tea more than I love myself



Life must be so intense through your eyes, Snowy.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Good point, why is everyone punishing themselves with tea? Guess we  got many tea lovers around here ^^



One word: Irish





> I love tea more than I love myself



^^^^ I take tea breaks every 30 minutes some days  :tongue2:  the type of tea I drink is directly related to the type of tea I drink. (Lol wtf, typo  :Cheeky: )
What I meant to say is, the type of tea I drink is directly related to my mood.

----------


## Ginsan

Kick ass!! This is a great idea BrandonBoss = D

Moi challenges
#1 Sleep 8+ hours a day
#2 Have at least 1 ld a day and 15 a week three weeks in a row. Can I have my own deadline on this one? 10-31st of July
#3 Have a SATSIFYING dream orgasm
#4 Sex in anime style 3 nights in a row at will
#5 Visit another world 3 nights in a row at will
#6 Get a dream guide to teach me 3 or more things
#7 Master DEILD and be able to chain 3 dreams without breaking a sweat (okay a metaphorical one, it's summer)
#8 Master falling asleep 30 minutes after lying in bed (this one is going to be really hard  :tongue2: )
#9 Start working on my LD Control Chamber (I made a thread, check it out  ::D: )
#10 Have an epic high speed sword (or spear) fight

Good reasons to pull off the above
#1 Stop eating 2 hours before bedtime untill I get 8hours/day for a week
#2 Tell myself I will become lucid 100 times each morning and night until it works
#3 No masturbating for a month (interesting to see what happens to my libido)
#4/5/10 Visualise 10+ minutes a day on the subject 'till I get it
#6 Take cold showers within 1 minute of waking up for a month
#7 WBTB every 90 minutes for 1 week
#8 Do planks/pushups/stretches/kicks to tire myself and no distractions after lying in bed
#9 Write and draw about it and add something to my design every day for 2 months





> No using the remote controls for the new fans for two weeksNo masturbating for a month



hahaha these two are hilarious  :Big laugh: 
1st:  lol, it's two weeks instead of a month
2nd: I can't wait to read your dj when that happens  :drool: 


No really, this kick ass dude = D   I've been getting 4-5 hours sleep a day (today at school I slept on some grass near the school during a 15 min lunch break) since the last competition now and this is great motivition

----------


## Sensei

I'll update everything up top when I get back to a computer! Thanks for signing up ginsan. I like how most of your punishments will help you LD! That is a pretty good plan. 





> I can't wait to read your dj when that happens



No need to be so creepy ginsan.  :Peek: 


Edit: thanks! I was hoping it would seem as awesome written out as it was in my head.  :tongue2:  normally doesn't happen.

*To Everyone! If you have a deadline, a different time you can start, or something that simply must happen, then you may make the exception.  

Also! the 7-8 hours of sleep rule is probably my favorite part of this, but I am adding a change to it. *you must try to sleep 8 hours a night. If you go to bed at 1030 and have a baby waking you (Like I might) all night (good WBTBs ) and you only sleep three of the eight hours till 630, then it still counts.*

----------


## SnowyCat

> Life must be so intense through your eyes, Snowy.



It really is. Every day is a new adventure!

----------


## Alyzarin

> hahaha these two are hilarious 
> 1st:  lol, it's two weeks instead of a month
> 2nd: I can't wait to read your dj when that happens







> No need to be so creepy ginsan.



Oh geez, why did I pick a goal that's so hard to do to match it with?  ::shock::

----------


## Ginsan

> Oh geez, why did I pick a goal that's so hard to do to match it with?



Well, the challenge is set. Nothing you can do about it  :boogie: 

ololol just kidding  ::D:   I got an idea! You could take someones brain out, eat it and see if you can control the body  :tongue2:   Or get a robot from somewhere, take some stuff out of its head and attach it to yours, a robot still counts as a body right? If you watch Naruto you can learn his hand-seal and do a Schadow Clone or take control with a Sharingan, the ninja's seem to have no problem with it.. Or become Lucy from Fairy Tail and summon something that you can control yourself, perhaps your own clone. You can get lots of inspiration from anime  :Nod yes: 

Look, BRANDON, I even gave her ideas, who's the creep now? 
 ::takethatfoo:: 



PS: If you wonder what to do with two bodies I have enough ideas  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:

----------


## Sensei

Ginsan, you sound even creepier.  :tongue2:  I think that a kage bunshin might be a little tough unless you can visualize the dream chakra flowing. I think that just splitting in half would be easier and then regrowing the other halves. Just a thought.

----------


## Taffy

*slams hands down on table*

I'm doing this. I'm going to have a lucid-packed summer, free of distractions. Punishments ahoy should I fail! 

*Goals:*
(attaining lucidity):
-At least 6 solid lucids
-WBTB 4 times a week
(control):
-Shapeshift
-Ride a dragon

*Punishments:*
-Cant log into non-DV forums for a week
-Can't use UTAU for a week
-7 days without vocaloid music

(even though they don't seem like tough punishments, that's going to kill me. :/ Also Air was awesome and really sad.)

----------


## Alyzarin

> Well, the challenge is set. Nothing you can do about it 
> 
> ololol just kidding   I got an idea! You could take someones brain out, eat it and see if you can control the body   Or get a robot from somewhere, take some stuff out of its head and attach it to yours, a robot still counts as a body right? If you watch Naruto you can learn his hand-seal and do a Schadow Clone or take control with a Sharingan, the ninja's seem to have no problem with it.. Or become Lucy from Fairy Tail and summon something that you can control yourself, perhaps your own clone. You can get lots of inspiration from anime 
> 
> Look, BRANDON, I even gave her ideas, who's the creep now?



Haha, those are some pretty crazy ideas. Most of those I hadn't thought of before, but believe me, I already have a million Fairy Tail goals lol. That would be cool, and so would the robot and the taking control, but for this the clone thing would really be like what I'm getting at.  :tongue2:  But I'll certainly log the others away for future reference as well!

It's actually been one of my fantasies to become a hive mind ever since like middle or early high school, so I have a pretty good idea of how I want it to be. I used to use it a lot more then than now, but it's still something I'm very interested in. Being able to do this would be a wonderful first step....

How exactly does this ninja technique work?





> PS: If you wonder what to do with two bodies I have enough ideas



Oh don't worry, I have plenty of my own ideas.  :wink2: 





> Ginsan, you sound even creepier.  I think that a kage bunshin might be a little tough unless you can visualize the dream chakra flowing. I think that just splitting in half would be easier and then regrowing the other halves. Just a thought.



The only reason I even know that you're talking about the same thing as Ginsan is because I know what kage means lol. It still doesn't answer many of my questions about it though, more like raises some new ones. >.> Splitting would probably be the easiest route if I actually had any idea how to go about it though. I can't imagine what I would possibly do to bring that situation about.

----------


## Zyangur

I'll probably join, but I have to think about what I want to do xD

----------


## Arkadast

*MY CHALLENGES:*
I'll check these off as I go.
1.) Meet my animus [ ]
2.) Change the dream scene [ ]
3.) Have my 25th lucid [ ]
4.) Sex with Trevor McNevan [ ]
5.) Eat dream food [ ] 
6.) Do each TotM from June, July, and August.

*MY PUNISHMENTS*
1.) No candy for two weeks :L
2.) Healthy food for a week :L
3.) No DreamViews for a week
4.) No hot showers for 10 days
5.) No phone for 3 days, unless doing something important. 
6.) No DV online chat for 2 weeks

Wow. What fun.

----------


## Sensei

The first episode of naruto talks a lot about cloning. They are training to do bunshins (clones) and Naruto sucks at it. First episode he learns how to do a shadow clone. 

A couple rules about it:
Imagine the chackra (energy, ki) going through you and creating another you. 
Take two fingers from each hand and put them like a cross in front of you. 
Yell "kage bunshin no jutsu!" (
 Shadow clone techniques)
When having two desperate bodies they act just like you would have wanted them too because they are a perfect split conscious of you. 
When you unsummon them whatever they saw felt or experienced is now in your memory as well. So you technically control two at once, but not quite the same feeling. 

Naga to controls six bodies at once though. And they share his mind. Might be more to what you are looking for.

----------


## Ginsan

> Haha, those are some pretty crazy ideas. Most of those I hadn't thought of before, but believe me, I already have a million Fairy Tail goals lol. That would be cool, and so would the robot and the taking control, but for this the clone thing would really be like what I'm getting at.  But I'll certainly log the others away for future reference as well!



Yeah sometimes I get these moments of inspiration where ideas flow into my conscious brain :Fame: 





> It's actually been one of my fantasies to become a hive mind ever since like middle or early high school
> Splitting would probably be the easiest route if I actually had any idea how to go about it though. I can't imagine what I would possibly do to bring that situation about.



Well if you happen to stumble upon a medieval torture chamber you might pull it off...  Other than that splitting seems to be a roundabout method
Yeah that would be cool, to fly around in the jungle and attack animals and stuff but I probably have to get a little better before trying that





> Naga to controls six bodies at once though. And they share his mind. Might be more to what you are looking for.



Yeah Nagato!! How did I not think of him, it's briliant. You just stick some rods in your head (or body, whatever works out best for you) and stick some in someone else and voila! You got it. I doubt you really need to follow the rules of the anime, although it helps, if you get the general idea used in the anime I think you could control two at the same time with Kage Bunshin in a lucid dream. If I would take a nap right now, get lucid and feel like controlling mutliple bodies I'd just make a weird hand movement and yell KAGE BUNSHIN NO JITSU!! When I really think about it it actually seems harder than it did yesterday, it is weird to visualise


You pervs are probably thinking about this kind of rod-sticking  --->  ::hump::  
But I actually meant the thick black rods Nagato sticks in his dead bodies  ::chuckle::  :Big laugh:  ::rolllaugh::  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Ginsan

Hey BrandonBoss, I would like to change a challenge #8
*The new challenge:*
Play the violin with a tone more beautiful and a phrasing more elegant than I could ever have imagined
And *the punishment* will be the original challenge for 1 month, it's so easy yet boring that it's really more a punishment than a challenge  :tongue2: 

I can't edit my original post yet (I have to wait 1440 minutes) so I will do that later on to prevent confusion

Actually playing the violin is the first thing I can remember that really got me into lucid dreaming (except for sex  ::lol:: )

----------


## stonedreams

I am going to do this I just have to brainstorm some challenges. Be back soon!!

----------


## NyxCC

Ok, so we have about 14 weeks. I think I really need to work on my discipline so here I go  ::D:  : 

- seriously WBTB 42 times 
- notice sleeping position upon wake 20 times
- recognize this is a dream when having dream with sexual contents at least once ( I have those like once a month, but menthol might change this?)
- to learn to visualize, do visualization exercises 30 times
- have two WILDs (since I am DILD-er)


Punishment: 
- do dumbbell exercises 5 times a week for a month
- cook a well balanced dinner for an entire week (no take away!)
- no masturbation for a month
- stomach exercises for a week (4x20 legs lifts per day)
- will spend 3 days in a roll meditating for 3 hrs per day and will not private dream journal if I fail the WILD challenge

I can link each punishment for individually failing a challenge task, right?

I am not sure I will be able to keep up with the 7-8 hrs a day sleep every day though, (travelling, family, etc.). Should I set a punishment for that or just be flexible about it?

----------


## Sensei

> Ok, so we have about 14 weeks. I think I really need to work on my discipline so here I go  : 
> 
> - seriously WBTB 42 times 
> - notice sleeping position upon wake 20 times
> - recognize this is a dream when having dream with sexual contents at least once ( I have those like once a month, but menthol might change this?)
> - to learn to visualize, do visualization exercises 30 times
> - have two WILDs (since I am DILD-er)
> 
> 
> ...



I personally would recommend trying to keep to the program as much as possible, but no punishment is put in place (unless you put one). The more days consecutive you sleep 7-8 hours the higher the chances for an LD (In my opinion). If you have a vacation, tragedy, parties, major events, or anything like that, you don't want to be some crazy person that is like "I know we are all having a great time on our vacation, but I need to go LD"  :tongue2:   This is the reason that I put 15 days as the exception, because then if you like partying on Friday or something similar you can do that, and one week you can do it twice. I don't go out drinking or really have many unmarried friends, so I don't stay out late ever. If you need more days give it to yourself. Life > LDs, but remember that LDs can enhance life if you want them to. 

Yeah, you can link a punishment if you wish or have all of them if you fail. All up to you. If you don't say anything, then I will assume they are linked, which will change how things appear later on. There are a few things that I will have on this that you guys don't know about yet that will be optional, but should enhance the Summer challenge.  :smiley: 





> Hey BrandonBoss, I would like to change a challenge #8
> *The new challenge:*
> Play the violin with a tone more beautiful and a phrasing more elegant than I could ever have imagined
> And *the punishment* will be the original challenge for 1 month, it's so easy yet boring that it's really more a punishment than a challenge 
> 
> I can't edit my original post yet (I have to wait 1440 minutes) so I will do that later on to prevent confusion
> 
> Actually playing the violin is the first thing I can remember that really got me into lucid dreaming (except for sex )



OK, I edited it in my post, is that the correct punishments and tasks?

----------


## NyxCC

> I personally would recommend trying to keep to the program as much as possible, but no punishment is put in place (unless you put one). The more days consecutive you sleep 7-8 hours the higher the chances for an LD (In my opinion). If you have a vacation, tragedy, parties, major events, or anything like that, you don't want to be some crazy person that is like "I know we are all having a great time on our vacation, but I need to go LD"  This is the reason that I put 15 days as the exception, because then if you like partying on Friday or something similar you can do that, and one week you can do it twice. I don't go out drinking or really have many unmarried friends, so I don't stay out late ever. If you need more days give it to yourself. Life > LDs, but remember that LDs can enhance life if you want them to. 
> 
> Yeah, you can link a punishment if you wish or have all of them if you fail. All up to you. If you don't say anything, then I will assume they are linked, which will change how things appear later on. There are a few things that I will have on this that you guys don't know about yet that will be optional, but should enhance the Summer challenge.



Ok, got it! Thanks for the reply.  :smiley:  I will try to stick to the schedule whenever possible, I also find that a regular schedule helps to LD more often. Sometimes there are unavoidable disturbances so will use the 15-day allowance when necessary. 

Well, in my case I prefer that each individual challenge is linked to a the punishment as per sequence. Things that we guys don't know about? Hope there won't be something too harsh like perform 50 RCs a day or take a cold shower for 10 mins. Hahaha! Oh, well, now that I have enrolled, will have to finish this up. If not heavily lucid, I will probably end up with an improved body and mind, I hope. :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

> Ok, got it! Thanks for the reply.  I will try to stick to the schedule whenever possible, I also find that a regular schedule helps to LD more often. Sometimes there are unavoidable disturbances so will use the 15-day allowance when necessary. 
> 
> Well, in my case I prefer that each individual challenge is linked to a the punishment as per sequence. Things that we guys don't know about? Hope there won't be something too harsh like perform 50 RCs a day or take a cold shower for 10 mins. Hahaha! Oh, well, now that I have enrolled, will have to finish this up. If not heavily lucid, I will probably end up with an improved body and mind, I hope.



It is actually a close replica of my last summer when I started LDing. I didn't get many LDs until after the summer because I hadn't found DV yet, but I got my recall up and I was a lot more aware of life just from sleeping so much.  :smiley:  improved mind a lot!

Nah, they will be fun, not anti-fun.  :tongue2:  50 RCs a day is easy though! Gotta keep them up all the time. My RCs are in the mind though, so it doesn't even take away from what I am ever doing. Everything will be optional as well, don't want to be evil to everyone.

----------


## Dreamaway

Here are mine-
-Go sun-diving
-Walk on clouds
-Slay a dragon
-Turn into Spiderman and swing around a city
-Have sex without waking up
-Go horseback riding
-Go camping with a few friends.
      If I can't meet my goals, I don't think that I'll punish myself too much.

----------


## Ginsan

> OK, I edited it in my post, is that the correct punishments and tasks?



Almost, punishment #8 should be *fall asleep within 30 minutes of lying in bed for 1 month*

----------


## Sensei

> Almost, punishment #8 should be *fall asleep within 30 minutes of lying in bed for 1 month*



Ah.... Gotcha!  :smiley:

----------


## Stalthdan

This sounds like fun!
I don't have any challenges on mind right now though, so I'll post another comment (along with their punishments, of course) when I do. What I do know is that I'll have some harsh punishments as an incentive, such as: listen to Justin Bieber's song 'baby' between my lectures for a month, or -God forbid- no video games for a whole week. (I do nothing but play video games. This is as harsh as a punishment can get.)

----------


## Zoth

> What I do know is that I'll have some harsh punishments as an incentive, such as: listen to Justin Bieber's song 'baby' between my lectures for a month, or -God forbid- no video games for a whole week. (I do nothing but play video games. This is as harsh as a punishment can get.)



That's the spirit! It's doubtful that people will work hard to achieve their goals unless they really believe they will take the punishments, or that their punishments are easy to stand. The goal is to choose some punishment that you REALLY want to avoid  ::D:  (ahaha, I so don't want to be one week without looking at anything related with psychology xD)

----------


## realdealmagic

I'll give it my best shot!

*Goals:*Have 15+ Lucid DreamsFly at supersonic speedsSummon a monsterChain a lucid using DEILDRecall 5 dreams in one night

*Punishments:*Have cold showers for a weekNo reddit for a weekNo social networking for a weekTurn off my computer 1 hour before bed for a weekNo DV Chat for 3 days

Let's see how this works out  :Cheeky:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Summer challenges

The basic idea is that I want to replace MILD with DEILD as my staple technique over the holiday in preparation for having a roommate at uni next year (making other techs difficult to perform really pissing him off with middle of the night awakenings)
1. Recall 2 dreams each night 
2. WBTB 3-4 nights of the week
3. Increase weekly LD rate by 1 each week
4. Aware for 5 micro-awakenings from sleep cycles a week 
5. Awaken from a dream without moving 5 times a week (after no. 4 has been completed)


Punishments (all for a week)
1. No spotify
2. No listening to vinyl
3. No listening to mount eerie/microphones (current musical obsession)
4. No listening to shoegaze/dream pop
5. No listening to psychedelic/prog

----------


## Sensei

Thank you all for wanting to be a part of this magnificent Summer event! It isn't too far off! I am really excited. It would be good to get those sleeping schedules planned now so that you can get all the sleep you need. 

Some people have extra time in the Summer to do awesome things, so I would recommend checking out some anime for encouragement and ideas on how to finish some of your tasks. Like we were talking about earlier a lot of anime/manga have powers that are very similar to LDing powers and all. If you are not an anime watcher or a manga reader, I would suggest you start, since it enhances LDing for a lot of us.

Feel free to use this thread as a place to talk about your tasks, ask questions from people on how to finish the tasks, or anything related to the challenge, the task, or achieving lucidity.  :tongue2:  I want this to form bonds (anime talk) between us all this summer. We shall be Nakama!  :tongue2:

----------


## Ginsan

I only have 3 weeks of paper rounds left, after that I can get my 8-9 hours of sleep every night! Let the lucid dreaming begin, Nakama  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

Yeah sorry to be that guy but... I need to drop out before it even starts. Got a lot of personal stuff to deal with this summer... I wasn't added to the OP so I guess I could've not said anything but onh well, I guess it was worth saying anyway. = w =;;

----------


## Sensei

> Yeah sorry to be that guy but... I need to drop out before it even starts. Got a lot of personal stuff to deal with this summer... I wasn't added to the OP so I guess I could've not said anything but onh well, I guess it was worth saying anyway. = w =;;



 :Crying:  darn. I was hoping everyone would stick with it. Feel free to lower the goals if you wish to still be part of it. Feel free to join later if you feel up to it. Or just stick with the thread and with the conversations. Of course if you want to keep up the goals and punishments without the sleep schedule feel free to as well.

 I'll wait till you reply to put anything in the OP, sorry I missed your post before. :/

----------


## Zoth

> Like we were talking about earlier a lot of anime/manga have powers that are very similar to LDing powers and all.



´

Even though I don't follow the anime, naruto is a great example of dream control. I shall be using some ideas from there for my dream control. Oh and of course, planning to make use of my recently made oniric technology!

----------


## Stalthdan

Alrighty then, let's see what I can come up with!
*WARNING:* Contains spoiler for Mass Effect ending!


*Challenges:*
Have 15 lucids  [0/15]Complete a ToTM  [ ]Find Garrus, tell him Shepard is still alive and go find him together  [ ]

*Punishments:*
No video games for two weeks. I'll probably commit suicide.No internet (excluding DV and important stuff. DV may not exceed three hours a day.).Wash all household dishes for a week.

I really doubt I'm going to survive if I fail both 1 and 2. Wish me luck, guys!

----------


## Ginsan

Dayum I should really get to my dream guide quickly, cold showers are not exactly sugar and rainbows...

BTW, I finally had some dream recall! Last night I had 2 or 3 cool lucids  ::D:   I knew the problems came from my lack of sleep  ::D: 

Some anime talk: BrandonBoss, how long have you been watching Fairy Tail and is it still going? I haven't watched it in a long time.. And does anyone here watch Gintama? If you don't, I recommend you do. It's the greatest achievement of mankind

----------


## Sensei

> Dayum I should really get to my dream guide quickly, cold showers are not exactly sugar and rainbows...
> 
> BTW, I finally had some dream recall! Last night I had 2 or 3 cool lucids   I knew the problems came from my lack of sleep 
> 
> Some anime talk: BrandonBoss, how long have you been watching Fairy Tail and is it still going? I haven't watched it in a long time.. And does anyone here watch Gintama? If you don't, I recommend you do. It's the greatest achievement of mankind



I have been watching it since episode 1. Since I had been reading the manga I made my wife (gf at the time) watch it

The anime is currently on a little hiatus because Lucy's voice actor wants a raise and is being an annoying ... You know what about it. It has been coming out good every week till the last two months. Sooooo annoying. I should have yelled at her more in my dream last night. He was supposed to kill Regina from once upon a time because Regina had been teaching Henry how to take hearts out (not a spoiler... This was all in my dream) and he was erasing people's memories after, so they didn't know that they didn't have a heart anymore. But she couldn't go through with it like a coward. Very not Lucy like.  :tongue2:  there was more to the dream to. Haha
It was my longest dream last night. 

I have heard from a few different sources that you need about 3 LDs a week to get a dream guide, because it makes it a more stable personality. Kind of like a consistent realm.

----------


## Ginsan

> I have heard from a few different sources that you need about 3 LDs a week to get a dream guide, because it makes it a more stable personality. Kind of like a consistent realm.



3 LD's a week, I can do that, if I can get 3 nights of good sleep a week.. But is 3 ld's a week really enough to get a dream guide? A dream guide seems like it's pretty far on the advanced list. Do you have one?

----------


## azoller1

i agree with the anime to help motivate you for LD'ing, especially bleach and naruto, those make me want to have an LD more than ever! really excited! oh need to update my challenges and punishments.... will do that later

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm probably going to aim for higher dream recall and more micro awakenings than i originally said, more like a couple of micro awakenings a night, if I can work out how to reliably wake up in the night. >_<

Oh and my technique will be more like SSILD/DEILD, the lazy oneironauts toolbox.  :tongue2:

----------


## Ginsan

> I'm probably going to aim for higher dream recall and more micro awakenings than i originally said, more like a couple of micro awakenings a night, if I can work out how to reliably wake up in the night. >_<



I set my alarm at 3 hours I think I will fall asleep and then if I don't forget I journal the dream and then set the alarm every 1.5 hours after that. It's great for recall and you may re-enter the dream scene if you are fast. I recall dreams, even lucid ones after 5-6 hours of sleep while I would normally remember nothing with so little sleep

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm trying to develop awakenings without the use of alarms, but thanks for the advice nonetheless.  :smiley:

----------


## azoller1

Now I'm finally done with school, I can start practicing on lding for a little bit

----------


## Stalthdan

BRANDON.jpg

----------


## Sensei

Hello everyone! The challenge is coming up on us pretty quickly!

If I haven't added your name to the list it is because I don't love you and you aren't participating.  :tongue2:  or because I am always on my phone and it takes 4 times pants longer to update the original post and copy paste things in the right order. Haha. I'll update everything before the beginning of the challenge. Feel free to post your entire DJ entry here in spoiler tags if it is relevant to the challenge. I am really excited to start this thing up. I'll be PMing all of you to remind you of the start day.

----------


## azoller1

Azoller1 Here is my completed list of challenges and punishments (removed and added some stuff)

*CHALLENGES*
-Have a lucid dream at least 4 out of the 7 days in a week
-Use Bleach, Naruto, and One Piece Powers
-Face the final person in each of those three shows
-Use DILD the whole time through this challenge
-Go to the moon
-Travel through space unit i see a supernova
-Write every dream down i can remember in great detail
-Listen to music while sleeping to see if it helps me LD

*PUNISHMENTS*
-Cold showers for a week
-No anime whatsoever for 2 days (this might kill me)
-No caffeine for one day (tea, coffee, pop, etc....)
-Go straight to bed for 3 days straight (no music, tv, or anything else before bed)
-Meditate for an hour straight (this will also kill me)
-Listen to country music for 30 minutes straight (this will kill me)

Ok that seems good! Really excited!!

----------


## Ginsan

> *PUNISHMENTS*
> -Cold showers for a week
> -No anime whatsoever for 2 days (this might kill me)
> -No caffeine for one day (tea, coffee, pop, etc....)
> -Go straight to bed for 3 days straight (no music, tv, or anything else before bed)
> -Meditate for an hour straight (this will also kill me)
> -Listen to country music for 30 minutes straight (this will kill me)
> 
> Ok that seems good! Really excited!!



Don't die on us man  :Crying:

----------


## Stalthdan

> If I haven't added your name to the list it is because I don't love you and you aren't participating.



I laughed out loud when I read that.

...

Wait, that WAS a joke, right? You don't really hate me, do you?   ::sad2::

----------


## azoller1

Wait does tonight count or no?

----------


## SnowyCat

> Wait does tonight count or no?



The challenge doesn't start until tomorrow night.

----------


## Sensei

Hello all! I hope you are all coming back in today to check your challenges and make sure they are correct. If there is anything wrong in the initial post, then PM me and I shall fix it.  :smiley:  Any changes made to the initial post will be bold for a week with a time stamp on them so that you can see who is doing what and how they are doing. If you have completed any tasks (other than a certain number of LDs) before the competition started, than feel free to say so and either put up a new task or just leave it as is and go for the next ones.

I don't know all of your time zones or anything, so for everyone *The night of the 31st is the start date, which for me is in about 5 hours.* Good luck all with your crazy challenges. I hope you all enjoy this. I did this for you... and me. Mostly for me really.  :tongue2:  Have fun! 

*To latecomers:*
Sign up with a list, but I won't be wanting the challenges to last longer than the end date of the competition. Try to keep in mind how much longer is left on the challenge when you make your list. All are welcome here.

----------


## azoller1

And the dreaming begins! Good luck everyone!

----------


## Ginsan

Alright the game is on! I've got some serious sleeping to do  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

I am probably going to update everyday on here. I encourage y'all to do the same, but if you want to update once a week or whatever, you can.  :tongue2: 
Last night I had 7 hours of sleep. I was gonna use one of my 15 days, because me and my wife stayed up late, but my alarm didn't go off this morning and i slept 7. :/

----------


## dutchraptor

Okay I think I will start now since I had an amazing lucid last night. 

That's 1/80 of my lucids got and I had a lot of fun tricking dream characters. Yay  ::D:  success.

----------


## Zoth

With all the work, I completely forgot about this challenge ahaha xD Entering vacations in 2 days, so that's gonna help ^^

----------


## Stalthdan

I had a final today, so I had to wake up early, and for some reason, I didn't sleep as early as I intended to.   ::|: 
That's my last final though, so I'm hoping I'll be getting more hours of sleep in the coming days.

----------


## SnowyCat

I got 9 hours of sleep, but my WILD was so unstable that it really shouldn't count.

I had 3 dreams in total: 
-(WILD) I was on top of a large skyscraper in a futuristic city where everything was either white or a light shade of gray. When I attempted to summon a delicious cake I lost lucidity and woke up...  ::|:  the subsequent DEILD attempt failed miserably and I just fell back asleep.
-Some old friends and I were in a large field, which was divided in two by a beautiful river and an ancient-looking stone bridge.
-I was in some kind of math class where I knew all the answers to the problems but my voice would come out all wrong when I would attempt to speak.

Goals accomplished: Almost 1, but not quite
Lucid count: 0/55 (Those 55 dreams are gonna be GOOD goshdarnit!)

----------


## azoller1

I'm going to us one of my 15 days since I stayed up to late and my phone was all messed up so I couldn't WBTB, will try a wild later today for a nap

----------


## Stalthdan

I forgot to mention that the technique I'll be using is ADA (all day awareness). I really hope I finish all of my challenges, cuz I don't want to suffer the consequences!     :Sad: 

EDIT: As I said earlier I didn't get much sleep today. I suppose that means I used up one of my 15 days, doesn't it?
Not a good start..

----------


## Sensei

Yeah. I'll add a place for the amount of days you fail to "try and sleep 7-8 hours) near each if I fix that dang computer. If not, then it might take a while.  :tongue2:  night is coming for me soon. Shall get the 7-8 hours and should get some lucid. Hoping to get to that realm!

----------


## StaySharp

Oh I'm definitely late to the party, but I sure want to join in on this! I already started last night to be precise.

So what will I be doing, gotta come up with some balanced challenges...
Oh by the way I still have work so I gotta pass on the 7-8 hours sleep, not possible under the circumstances, especially since I'm not living alone. Alos I don't really want to be limited to one technique, but I'll try it with more WILD attempts.

The punishments go corresponding to the number of the challenge:

*The challenges:*
1.] [ ] Remember at least [3/404] dreams including tags
2.] [ ] Have a day with 10 or more dreams
3.] [ ] Have my first WILD
4.] [ ] Have at least 5 lucid dreams
5.] [ ] Revisit at least one place in a dream where I have been before (Preferably Coon City, or a certain Postapocalyptic building, or maybe ISIM)
6.] [ ] Have at least 5 dreams about Ryuko (IOSDP Shared Dreaming RPG)
7.] [ ] Learn how to visualize good enough to hallucinate things into my vision on purpose
8.] [ ] Cause the biggest detonation I've seen in my dreams yet
9.] [ ] Have another music focused dream
10.] [ ] Have at least [1/10] WBTBs
11.] [ ] Have at least 30 shorter sleep phases during the day

*The Punishments:*
1.] Sleep on the floor for a week
2.] Go sparring with my girlfriend 5 times (she is strong to the point of being dangerous, so...)
3.] Create and upload an anime styled picture within just 2 weeks (I'm not confident and I'm lacking proper practice, so that's definitely going to be punishment)
4.] 
5.] Go to school a week without using the tram (The first day of the week walking home is fine as measurement)
6.] Create lyrics for a track about the IOSDP shared dreaming project, sing it in front of my girlfriend and post the lyrics on DV, deadline would be a month after starting on the lyrics
7.] Meditate bound or in an otherwise uncomfortable position for 2 hours
8.] 
9.] Run back home from work once (My working place is a lot further from home)
10.] Stay afloat in water for at least 90 consecutive minutes
11.] 

Well some punishments are still missing, especially since I want creative punishments. And maybe I also want some more challenges when I come up with new ones in the next, otherwise I'm goint to stick to this.

----------


## PostScript99

Finally overcame insomnia with one night with 6 hours of sleep, another with 9, one with 8. One lucid. (1/60) 
Nights with <6 hours of sleep (1/15)

----------


## Ginsan

> Finally overcame insomnia with one night with 6 hours of sleep, another with 9, one with 8. One lucid. (1/60) 
> Nights with <6 hours of sleep (1/15)



Nice man keep it up! Not getting enough sleep, I found out, can really destroy a person from inside out, make the soul rotten down to the very core. 

Today I get about 9 hours of sleep!  ::D:  I had 2 nice dreams and 1 nice lucid dream (for my standards), when I woke up I thought AHHH FFFFFFF$%#$%$ I forgot to set my WBTBs!!! So I started typing on my phone what I remembered (I had a notebook with a pen right next to my bed but forgot about it) and when I had the full dream typed down (on an old nokia) I accidently pressed the red phone button so it closed without saving. It was after 6 hours of sleep so I thought fuck it I'll just go back to sleep and get new stuff to write down. I slept for 3 more hours and got another cool dream and wrote everything down. Really sucks that I forgot to WBTB though, it could have been a great night

----------


## Stalthdan

> *The Punishments:*
> 1.] Sleep on the floor for a week
> 2.] Go sparring with my girlfriend 5 times (she is strong to the point of being dangerous, so...)
> 3.] Create and upload an anime styled picture within just 2 weeks (I'm not confident and I'm lacking proper practice, so that's definitely going to be punishment)
> 4.] 
> 5.] Go to school a week without using the tram (The first day of the week walking home is fine as measurement)
> 6.] Create lyrics for a track about the IOSDP shared dreaming project, sing it in front of my girlfriend and post the lyrics on DV, deadline would be a month after starting on the lyrics
> 7.] Meditate bound or in an otherwise uncomfortable position for 2 hours
> 8.] 
> ...



Well, I've seen some crazy punishments in this thread, and I thought I myself was being too hard on myself, but you take things to a whole new level. If you happen to fail one of your challenges, do come back alive, will you?   :p

Anyway, today I had about 8.8 hours of sleep, and I remembered a dream or two when I woke up; I forgot them by now. *sigh*
I think this is a good time to start keeping a dream journal again.
Oh, and there's something I'd like to share with you (or those of you who have an Android phone, anyway): there's this app I use when I sleep, it's called "Lucid Dreaming App". It's not user-friendly at all, and it takes a while to learn how to use it, but it's pretty useful. I'd recommend giving it a try; here's a link.
I'd expect there are among you people who are as lazy as I am, so I also attached a QR code. You're welcome.
Lucid Dreaming App.jpg

----------


## SnowyCat

got 10(!) hours of sleep last night... Feeling pretty proud of myself. 1 lucid (DILD) and 4 dreams.

Lucid count: 1/55
Challenges completed: Use and elemental power on the first try!  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Checking-in:

A bit of a challenging start, as I had an important event Saturday, so got only 3 hours of sleep. Today regenerated by sleeping 10 hrs.  :SleepMeditate2:  Was in deep sleep, woke up naturally 3 times, but not serious enough for WBTB. Now fully motivated and ready for the next week!

----------


## azoller1

Well last night I did wbtb and it was about after 4.5 hours of sleep, and I had the perfect opportunity for a Wild, like the perfect one, but all these scary thoughts were going through my head and I though I would start seeing or hearing them if I were to get into SP, knowing maybe I wouldnt and go straight to an LD, man I'm an idiot will try again tonight

----------


## Scionox

Yo azoller1. SP is not a part of WILD experience or even lucid dreaming experience in general, you wont experience it unless you have sleep disorder, i strongly suggest checking out this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...mystified.html  ::zzz::

----------


## NyxCC

Azoller1 on the other hand you might get to see something interesting or end up directly observing a dreamlet, and have a smooth transition. For example, I once ended up watching a boat gliding on the ocean waves. It was really nice. 

BB,  I want to add two more things that I think should help my routine:

- A total of 20 morning wake RCs
- Watch and report HI/dreamlets when falling asleep - report 10 HIs/dreamlets

Punishments: 

- Going to bed early for a week
- No chocolate cookies for a week

----------


## Stalthdan

So, today I slept a little more than nine hours, and remembered a single dream. I wrote it down, and I hope I don't slack off and forget about my dream journal again. It's been quite some time since I've written in my journal, and I don't think I would've done it if it weren't for this challenge. So um, thanks Brandon!     :smiley:

----------


## azoller1

Yeah I know SP isn't required, I just had the thought of HI or HH, not sure why though because I knew those things won't always happen

----------


## StaySharp

> Well, I've seen some crazy punishments in this thread, and I thought I myself was being too hard on myself, but you take things to a whole new level. If you happen to fail one of your challenges, do come back alive, will you?   :p



Hm... to me those punishments don't seem all that hard, except the creative ones maybe. But I set most of my challenges in easy range anyway so I'm sure to come back alive  ::D: 

By the way, had 2 more dreams today, so I now have 5. Still thinking about the missing punishments.

----------


## SnowyCat

Had a crazy awesome WILD last night, and got 9 hours of sleep. I infiltrated the Pentagon and stopped a nuclear attack  :Shades wink: 

Naturally, I forgot all about my challenges.

Lucid Count: 2/55
Challenges Completed: None...

----------


## azoller1

Man snowy cat your getting some good sleep there!

----------


## Stalthdan

Snowy, I like your new avatar!   :smiley: 
So, today I had nine hours of sleep, and remembered one dream, nearly exactly like last night. Well, at least I'm writing down my dreams now, so I'm pretty sure my recall will get better in a few days. I hope.

----------


## Sensei

Last 3 days personal update.
1 LD
1 LD
3 LDs
Slept 7-8 hours each night. 
*update for y'all
*
My comp is broken, so editing the OP is... Difficult. Should be able to by the end of the week. Keep posting. Good luck on your challenges. I thought for a long time about what I should do whilst in two of my LDs. I killed an extra (which went with the dream army and the previous dream) and in the other I tried some back flips (goals from a while ago) haha. Hope y'all remember your goals better than I.

----------


## StaySharp

Got me 4 dreams tonight, so I'm at 9 now.

----------


## SnowyCat

Got a solid 8 hours of sleep last night. No lucids, but 2 ordinary dreams. If I don't finish these challenges... oh man.

Lucid Count: 2/55 (GOTTA WORK ON THIS)
Challenges Completed: None... again

----------


## NyxCC

Did two WBTBs today [2/42], reporting one dreamlet [1/10]– a guy talks about cheese  ::lol:: , noticed position two times after wake [2/20]

Two Lds and 50 mins insomnia resulting from the efforts, total sleep time 7 hrs

----------


## azoller1

Haven't completed any of my challenges yet or have an LD, though I've had some pretty cool non lucid dreams though

----------


## Sensei

How has all y'alls sleep been?

I slept 5 hours last night and took a 3 hour nap. Had some cool dreams and should have gotten lucid, but not sleeping the straight hours still counts as a minus 1 against me. Should still be on a good enough schedule to LD tonight though.  :tongue2:  

comp should be fixed in a day or two and I'll be able to update. Maybe.  :tongue2:  wife could go into labor at any time. Keep up the effort. I would recommend everyone to report on your progress by the 7th so that we can keep y'all motivated.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm at uni with no lectures/seminars so I've been sleeping 10-12 hrs nightly... too much of a good thing?

I kind of forgot about this thread, but it seems I have been sticking to my challenges anyway! (WBTB pretty much every night)

2 shortish LDs from last night to report: 06/06/13 - TotM Attempt - Dickensian Hometown, - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StaySharp

Only 1 dream tonight even though I started with something to make me remember more (put something to drink besides my bed when I sleep so I wake up more often. Let's see how it goes. 10 Dreams as of now.

----------


## azoller1

I've had about 6 or 7 dreams recorded since we started and no lucids yet, I'm always to tired after a Wbtb and just go back to sleep unconsciously, need to start trying a little harder now for that Wild

----------


## SnowyCat

From the past two days:
on the 4th I got 8  hours of sleep and had a short DILD and a few not-so-special dreams. Failed again at tasting foods (they didn't taste like anything  :Sad:  )
and on the 5th I got 9 hours and had another WILD, but failed at getting remotely close to the ocean.

Lucid Count: 4/55
Challenges Completed: None again, but I'm getting closer!

----------


## PostScript99

Got another one, that's 2. (2/60)

Been getting 9 hours of sleep nowadays, which is a good sign. If only my LDs would come back.

----------


## StaySharp

Had my first sleep phase within the challenge so far, here's a full update:

*The challenges:*
1.] [ ] Remember at least [10/404] dreams including tags
2.] [ ] Have a day with 10 or more dreams
3.] [ ] Have my first WILD
4.] [ ] Have at least 5 lucid dreams
5.] [ ] Revisit at least one place in a dream where I have been before (Preferably Coon City, or a certain Postapocalyptic building, or maybe ISIM)
6.] [ ] Have at least 5 dreams about Ryuko (IOSDP Shared Dreaming RPG)
7.] [ ] Learn how to visualize good enough to hallucinate things into my vision on purpose
8.] [ ] Cause the biggest detonation I've seen in my dreams yet
9.] [ ] Have another music focused dream
10.] [ ] Have at least [1/10] WBTBs
11.] [ ] Have at least [1/30] shorter sleep phases during the day

*The Punishments:*
1.] Sleep on the floor for a week
2.] Go sparring with my girlfriend 5 times (she is strong to the point of being dangerous, so...)
3.] Create and upload an anime styled picture within just 2 weeks (I'm not confident and I'm lacking proper practice, so that's definitely going to be punishment)
4.] 
5.] Make a piece of art about one of my recent dreams and submit it to DeviantArt and DreamViews, deadline is 3 weeks after starting with the picture
6.] Create lyrics for a track about the IOSDP shared dreaming project, sing it in front of my girlfriend and post the lyrics on DV, deadline would be a month after starting on the lyrics
7.] Meditate bound or in an otherwise uncomfortable position for 2 hours
8.] 
9.] Run back home from work once (My working place is a lot further from home)
10.] Stay (sharp) afloat in water for at least 90 consecutive minutes
11.] Go to school a week without using the tram (The first day of the week walking home is fine as measurement)

2 punishments to go, maybe I'll have some more ideas of my own, maybe some ideas from my girlfriend.

----------


## NyxCC

Did two WBTBs in the last two days, should increase the time out of bed a bit though. WBTB (4/42)

RCed after waking up yesterday. Morning RCs (1/20)

Noticed position after FA after lucid today. Notice sleep position (3/20)

Slept about 9 hrs yesterday and 8 hours today. I don't know, the longer I sleep the more tired I feel. Maybe I should add a bit of insomnia, it helps with lucidity somehow.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

@nyxcc
With WBTB it takes time to find the perfect out of bed amount. It is good that you are doing so many in a row.  :smiley: 

I sprained my ankle last night and got to sleep in today because of it. 10 hours. 5 LDs. I watched an episode of the twilight zone about some guy's dream. It was really good! Creepy for LDing, but good.

----------


## StaySharp

Seems like I'm making progress, 8 dreams this night, that's not bad for starters.

[23/404] Dreams
[2/30] shorter sleep phases during the day

----------


## Sensei

No LDs last night, 8 hours of sleep. Two hour nap with three awesome LDs this afternoon. No tasks finished though. Computer is supposed to be fixed at the end of this weekend.

----------


## NyxCC

@ BB Yes, finding the right timing can be quite tricky. Congrats on the 5 + 3 LDs! Wow, there is lots of stuff going on there - ankle, PC, wife. Good thing you manage to get some sleep.  :smiley: 

I have spent 8 hrs and 15 mins in bed, but only slept 6.30 because of my aggressive induction today. Personally, I wouldn't count it towards the allowance as I wasn't outside partying or traveling somewhere. Got a lucid post the WBTB, so efforts are paying off.

WBTB (5/42)

----------


## Sensei

> @ BB Yes, finding the right timing can be quite tricky. Congrats on the 5 + 3 LDs! Wow, there is lots of stuff going on there - ankle, PC, wife. Good thing you manage to get some sleep. 
> 
> I have spent 8 hrs and 15 mins in bed, but only slept 6.30 because of my aggressive induction today. Personally, I wouldn't count it towards the allowance as I wasn't outside partying or traveling somewhere. Got a lucid post the WBTB, so efforts are paying off.
> 
> WBTB (5/42)



Yeah! That is why I said "try to sleep that long" insomnia can strike in lots of ways! Keep up the good work.

----------


## SnowyCat

Had a few dreams last night, and faded in/out of lucidity throughout. Only one was _really_ lucid, though, so I'll count that one into my total. Made it to the ocean this time, but couldn't find/summon any whales (or anything really). I think tonight might be the night... Oh yeah, and I got 9 hours of sleep. Not bad!

Lucid Count: 5/55

And from yesterday night: no lucids, and only a few fragments. Got around 8 hours of sleep.

----------


## StaySharp

5 more dreams during the past 2 days, so I'm at 28 now.

----------


## NyxCC

I allowed myself a bit of a lazy sleepy break the last two days. Slept 9 hrs both days, no WBTB or challenges completed. Had an interesting ld yesterday and a mini-ld today, just before final wake.

Starting back with WBTBs tomorrow! And I have got to remember to either RC after wake or notice sleeping position.

----------


## Sensei

Hello everyone! I used a fail night last night, but still had an awesome dream about killing witches and zombies. Then a dream about being on a boat (I'm on a boat) slept 3 1/2 hours this afternoon and had 3 LDs. Intentionally visited the same place 3 times because my DCs lied to me. Not going to count it for the 20 because I am not going back (DCs troll me all the freaking time. Gave me some advice that I can keep though. Thank you DC of friend I need to see again). Getting better at remembering goals, also teleporting. I have been practicing back flips in dreams because it is a fear I have had. I am changing 360 vision to do 20 back flip type things in LDs because I don'treally feel like 360 vision anymore. I have 2/20 and will update everything for everyone when I get my comp. :/I'll also pm everyone for progress reports for each person. Sorry i haven't been involved as much as I should be. These 3 LDs today reminded me of why I want to LD. I will post both LDs pertaining to back flips that I have already had for the competition. Good luck getting lucid y'all! Have some fun summer time LDs, play golf on the moon and tennis on the sun.  :tongue2:

----------


## StaySharp

[34/404] Dreams
[2/10] WBTBs
[3/30] shorter sleep phases during the day

Going on.

----------


## azoller1

hmmm i still havent been able to lucid dream, but im going to keep trying a wild until i get it, and have had some pretty awesome dreams though, i think i need to get more sleep im barely getting 7 hours each night, maybe ill invest in some naps...

----------


## Sensei

> hmmm i still havent been able to lucid dream, but im going to keep trying a wild until i get it, and have had some pretty awesome dreams though, i think i need to get more sleep im barely getting 7 hours each night, maybe ill invest in some naps...



I'd recommend just getting straight 8 hours of sleep every night for a while. It really makes a difference.  :smiley: 

Had another LD last night. Used another one of my free days. :/ only got 5 hours of sleep.

----------


## azoller1

yeah i remember my first LD, i got about 8 hours of sleep so that would help a lot

----------


## Stalthdan

I haven't updated in a while. These last few days were a mess, there were five days in which I haven't slept well since the A/C was broken (6.6, 6.9, 6.9, 4.1 and 6.7 hours). This of course had a big impact on my dream recall.    ::|:

----------


## NyxCC

Yesterday: time spent in bed 8hrs 15 mins, time slept 6 1/2 hrs, 1 WBTB, resulting in 1 challenging WILD, RCed upon wake

Today: time slept 7 hrs, 1 WBTB, DEILD chain, noticed sleeping position (back), RCed after wake 

I do some occasional visualization but it is not as serious as I would like to. Maybe I will do some dream incubation tonight?

lds so far: 10 and 1 micro ld

Challenges summary:

allowance used 1/15

- 42 WBTB (7/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (4/20)
- Recognize sex as DS and become lucid (0)
- 30 visualization exercises (0/30) 
- 2 WILDs (1/2)
- 20 Morning wake RCs* (3/20)
- Notice and report 10 HI/Dreamlets* (1/10)

*added 
punishments for the two
- going to bed early for a week
- no chocolate cookies for a week

I find WBTB to play an important role for lucids.

----------


## azoller1

Yes WBTB is a very important key to LD, im using it pretty much every night

----------


## Stalthdan

> I find WBTB to play an important role for lucids.







> Yes WBTB is a very important key to LD, im using it pretty much every night



Noted. I'll try to do that more often.
Today I slept nine hours. I thought that after I messed up the past week it would take me a while to remember my dreams, but I remembered a full dream today.

----------


## azoller1

Every time I wbtb, I always forget to wild I just go right back to sleep

----------


## StaySharp

I'm making some progress! Unfortunately I neither had a challenge for weird sexual dreams, nor for dozens of fighting dreams.

[45/404] Dreams
[2/10] WBTBs
[4/30] shorter sleep phases during the day
[1/5] Lucids

----------


## Stormy Skies

Right, so I'mma enter this. Though I'm very busy this summer... so this should be extra challenging for me  :smiley: 

Challenges: 
-Use lucid dreams for tulpaforcing sessions.
-Try to get a good grip on the WILD technique (I take a lot of naps, so this shouldn't be too hard.)
-Fight my alter-ego.
-Use lucid dreams to help mend some broken parts of my concious.
-Master telekinesis in dreams.
-Build confidence in dreams.
-Build a house with my tulpa in a seperate dream plane (seperate from usual dream planes), and make that my wonderland (the place my tulpa hangs out in during my awake time)

Punishments
-No video games for two days (applies to all. So the more I do not do = another two days added.)

----------


## Lmrhone

I hope it's not too late to join in on the fun! Well first, I've got to say this. I saw this thread from the start but I was always scared to join, not because of you guys, but personally, I was scared of disappointing myself, and punishment, though I get to pick the punishment. Well what pushed me to join is my dream last night, I was having this problem with my sight, then a man (who I assume is either a manifestation of my subconscious, or my dream guide, maybe both) walks up nonchalantly and says "I can't believe you haven't associated the problem in this dream with your fear of goal-making" and he goes and picks up this object and then everything is fixed, but I don't see him anymore. I also used some self-hypnosis yesterday night and told myself/my subconscious to tell me when I'm dreaming, so I guess it worked, I just wasn't aware I was dreaming after he told me. So I'm joining, if it's not too late.

Challenges (Goals)
SSILD Correctly 20 timesStabilize in each dream after my fifth lucid dream this summerExtend my dreams so they feel like they last for at least 30 minutesHave a lucid attempt to enter someone elses dream.Meet my dream guideGet a pet, an awesome pet.Master Dream ControlTalk to my subconsciousHave 30 lucid dreams over the course of the summer
Less general challengesHave at least one LD a weekExperience a zombie apocalypseRe-enact some anime scenesRide through the clouds (on a dragon or some other mystical animal)


Punishment: I'm not sure I need a punishment, I'm well motivated. :Cheeky:  And I can't really punish myself for most of these things. ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Not really too late. It is moving a bit slow right now since I can't update and remind people to update very much. Should have my computer back soon. It is nice to see you in the competition! 

Haven't got much sleep the last few nights, but I have tried. I have a cute 7 lbs, 7.8 ounces girl keeping me up all night since Friday night.  ::D:  sleeping on and off like this is weird since I have had such a good sleep schedule for a whole year almost. I feel more like I am jumping from waking to dream to waking during the night so often while being really tired. Vivid dreams, but not extremely aware. It feels like a movie that bounces around a ton. Haha. Hopefully lucid tonight. Good luck yall!

----------


## Stalthdan

**sigh**
I'm thinking I should stop counting the nights I don't get enough sleep in. I'll still try of course, but I mean, it doesn't really make sense to count those nights since I'm not really choosing not to sleep; I just can't.
You know what really bugs me? About two weeks before the competition began, I had two lucid dreams in the span of three days-- one of which I completed a ToTM for the first time. No LDs now though.  :I

----------


## NyxCC

BB, congrats on the little girl! Surely she will get to become an ld queen and joins us here once she is old enough.  ::banana:: 

13-18 June update

used one day allowance, reporting two dreamlets: 1. zooming on the floor, 2.  a discussion of the advantages of living in China vs France, cities represented by blackberries, 3xWBTB on 13th, 15th, 17th, RCed after wake on 15, 16, 18th, one visualization exercise

result from these DEILD chain on 13th, micro-WILD on 15th, I am not counting the wild for challenges as it was too short. Also became lucid after having sexual thoughts on 18th, but still continued with the stuff. I guess I should have worded the task differently "recognize and leave the room", lol. 

Challenges summary:

allowance used 2/15

- 42 WBTB (10/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (4/20)
- Recognize sex as DS and become lucid (1/1)
- 30 visualization exercises (1/30) 
- 2 WILDs (1/2)
- 20 Morning wake RCs* (6/20)
- Notice and report 10 HI/Dreamlets* (3/10)

----------


## Sensei

@ stalthdan remember that if you are trying to go to sleep and insomnia hits, then it counts as the amount of time you are trying, not the amount slept.  :smiley:  I would recommend putting some time into learning what causes insomnia and what you will do to fight it. I found out quite a few things about how I can, but it is probably different for every case. Something that will enhance your life without even counting the LDing part.

@Nyxcc
I hope so. I am going to keep up telling my dreams with my wife every morning and after my daughter gets old enough I will have her tell me her dreams and she will get her recall up good. hahaha. I have a whole plan for teaching her if she is into it.

*@Everyone!*
I have my computer back, so I should be able to update everything and all. Excited! Thanks goodness for my technology savvy in-laws. The hard drive was fried and one of his friends had a better hard drive and installed it for us. Pretty freaking awesome.

----------


## Stalthdan

> @ stalthdan remember that if you are trying to go to sleep and insomnia hits, then it counts as the amount of time you are trying, not the amount slept.



It does?   ::shock::  I was starting to think this was practically impossible!





> I would recommend putting some time into learning what causes insomnia and what you will do to fight it. I found out quite a few things about how I can, but it is probably different for every case. Something that will enhance your life without even counting the LDing part.



Could there actually be a reason for my insomnia? Would you care to give me an example please?
Oh, and good luck with training your daughter. It would be a real bummer if she's not interested, though.  :p

----------


## Lmrhone

It seems that an odd amount of people around me are suffering from insomnia. With one person I recommended that they do some meditation, they said that helped a lot, and even if it doesn't help you still get a plus because you got in some meditation. What I'd recommend is some typical breathing meditation, just focus on your breathing, then from breathing meditation go into some visualization meditation. Try it and tell me if it helps.

----------


## PostScript99

I'm back, and checking in with 4 lucids.

----------


## GrannyPigms

I'm in.

Challenges:
Have 20 lucid dreams (I'm new alright?)
Fall in love in a dream
Kill myself in a dream
Run around naked in a dream
Revisit the same dream 5 times

Punishments:
Cold showers for 2 weeks (seems a bit popular ehy?)
No computer for 2 weeks
Wake myself up from any lucid dreams for 2 weeks (this should be enough to keep me motivated)

Sign me up.

----------


## dutchraptor

I'm checking in again quickly.

I've had three lucids since I last posted ( Shit, I know!) but that puts me up to 4/80  :tongue2: 
Now that I'm getting back in the rhythm again hopefully things will pick up. 

Btw I love how much attention this thread gets, good to see a challenge thread finally pick off.

----------


## [email protected]

This sounds very promising! Am I late to join?  ::D: 

My challenges will not include the numbers of LD frequency, rather LD tasks.
Some LD tasks will include my own archetypes, which some of you won't understand lol

Windhover's Lucid Dream Tasks

1. Go to Gambler Casino. Arrest Evangelista and Gambler, and then find their identities and secrets of Gambler. Find information about Ellen. [ ]
2. Go on a double date with San, Gahng, and Miho at Jeju Island.
3. Do a dubstep performance at vOx tour in front of 30,000 crowds.
4. Go to 1880's Western world in Nevada. Morph into badass cowboy Len. Stop a train and save roped Floret by gangs. Seize golds.
5. Go to Florence, Italy. Go to Leonardo Da Vinci museum and see some things.
6. Morph into Leila and perform a full Evanescence albums in front of 10,000 crowds at indoor concert.
7. Go to Cardia. Morph into Miho and do a quest, earn a skill point, use a skill.
8. Go to Theeden Central Government in a vampire city, Theeden, morphing into Leila the Ripper. Kill White Slayers, Panic, and Fear. Then save Amy in a trapped ritual room.
9. Go to Bora Bora Island and surf waves.
10. Go to manga BLAME! world and kill Sanakan rampaging murdering Fishers outside Toha Heavy Industry with Cibo.

Task at all times: write a DJ whenever I achieve one task above.


Punishments
1. Cold shower for 1 week (popular one!)
2. Strict diet meals for 2 weeks
3. Slap myself. 3 times. Really hard.
4. Work out for 2 hours.


Starts today!

----------


## [email protected]

Day 1 and I half-did my first task.
"1. Go to Gambler Casino. Arrest Evangelista and Gambler, and then find their identities and secrets of Gambler. Find information about Ellen."

My DJ: 



> Dream 4 - I was in my hometown apartment, feeling that I got into real dream stage. I tried to focus on the dream feeling to stay inside. I stared at the background as much as I could. There was my grandmother in the living room and she seemed to find me...I just ignored and jumped off the veranda flying away. I could still see her in the town so I flew up high landing on a high solid structure so she couldn't see me.
> 
> Here I immediately remembered my first LD task - go to Gambler Casino and kill those 2 criminals. I tried to morph into Jebie the agent Dave. "I am agent Dave!" I said to myself, and I thought I was, but I actually wasn't. Because I didn't get taller. (Jebie is 6 feet) Anyway I flew up a little and summoned a portal to go to Gambler. I turned back and the portal was there, but the inside was just blank white. I went into it anyway, stumbling on the ground. When the dream got stable I was in front of small back entrace/ exit door of both club and casino. _Hmm, wasn't Gambler building really enormous in the DJ?_  when I woke up later I was a little disappointed..
> 
> So I pulled a glass door and there were 4-5 young people trying to get into the casino from a male receptionist sitting in a desk. He had bald head with freshly trimmed dark beard. 
> "Can I get in?" I asked.
> "No you can't. The building doesn't open till 5 during weekdays." He said with confused face.
> I was a little puzzled. _Why the heck does the time matters in dream anyway?_ Also I noticed that I was still me, not Jebie. I studied that receptionist typical healthy male body and voice, and then I suddenly morphed into Jebie, getting taller to 6 feet with deep voice. I had his white hair!! 
> 
> ...



It's all because of stupid noise!!! ugh!! I'll do better tonight.

----------


## Sensei

> It does?   I was starting to think this was practically impossible!
> 
> Could there actually be a reason for my insomnia? Would you care to give me an example please?
> Oh, and good luck with training your daughter. It would be a real bummer if she's not interested, though.  :p



Yep! I tried to make it attainable. I haven't gotten the allotted time in like 5 days (last night I got 7 though!), but I am trying! My wife needs a little help during the night for now. :/ 

Insomnia is normally triggered from your mind being too awake, too stressed out, or expectation.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insomn...harmacological
This is a wikipedia article about a few ways to help out. Good luck!

@Granny and Windhover
No worries about being late. Just need to remember to set your goals with the less time in consideration.  :smiley: 

Update for Gooseman:
Week 1 studying.

*Spoiler* for _Gooseman!_: 




Back to sleep.

I am sitting and waiting for breakfast, do a RC while playing with the chair. Fall down as soon as I become lucid due to the shock; been a good while since last time I became lucid before breakfast, should I eat or not?

Figure I should eat breakfast before going to study, cant study with an empty stomach after all. Serve myself rice with fried eggs and eat as quickly as I can, didnt take longer than 5 minutes to finish, teleport over to the school as soon as I finish.

When I arrive, notice how everyone is gone again maybe due to my weird magic? No problem, scan the country and teleport everyone back, they were hiding close by anyway. So yeah, biology class is about to start soon they look stressed and nervous, no matter. Point at one of the girls Tell me, what would you call this? as I point to a vine tree, she cant answer eh make it bigger and tell her it is a vine tree and then ask her if she knows what kind of flower it gives, she shakes her head and someone says it must be a white flower Why? Because they are beautiful! she says oh god, I give a brief explanation on how flowers are modified leafs and that could give us a hint on the color, but more often than not the flower leaf is very different, make the tree bloom and then show them a giant, pink labial type of flower. Explain about it and then make it even bigger so everyone can see the pistil and anthers, then take out pollen from it and ask them to take it over to other flowers.

They refuse to touch it Or I might as well test how easy it is to dissolve a human using Sulphuric Acid? they go do as I say right away. As we are studying and all, some weird people show up, they were the ones who designed the new buildings and were about to build them, they ask me to take off my plants and I refuse to, all of them start to float, weird?

I tell them to leave because I am studying and giving a biology class at the same time, they then create a total of 5 golden spheres of energy and throw them at me, I toss them aside and then the orbs fly to the plants and they are destroyed, obviously I get angry at these people for taking down my plants but just resurrect them Take it off, we need the buildings they say, I glare and expect that to work but no they throw the orbs at me once more.

I use a gravity barrier and make them stick behind me, they throw in some new attacks so I allow the new gravity of the orbs to absorb their energy attacks, the people are somewhat angry now and prepare to attack I told  you to go away, did I not? ask them expecting them to leave this time it fails

They try to hit me so put the barrier around the world and let them alone, change the mass of the orbs to rival that of a small star and watch how they are dragged over to the orbs and then die a quick death, one of them survives because he was grabbing a flower and had to protect him Will you leave now? he asks me what I did, these orbs were not so powerful at the start, good more studying!

I ask the guy if he knows what gravity is What does that have to do with anything! Eh, I just increased the mass of these two objects to rival that of our sun, so your friends were pulled he says its non-sense, I turn around and ignore him then ask the others why it is that only the people that made me angry got absorbed and not the rest, that is not logical at all; they say because it attacked the target and I ask them if the planet is putting any more gravity on the *bad people* than the *good people* they think about it and then say no This is a dream kids, and I used a barrier big enough to protect everything but these idiots then proceed to explain that gravity, as a force, does not in any way discriminate between objects based on morality and try to ask what would happen if I were to take away the barrier, they say death but that was too obvious an answer, we talk about how this would wreck our current solar system because there are 5 system that rival our sun, these 5 would most likely fuse and change the direction of things, absorb a good amount of this solar system and maybe collapse no wait, would they really collapse? Try to think about it and wake up in the process, dang it.

----------


## SnowyCat

Well, it certainly has been a while since I've last updated. I've gotten significantly better at DEILD chains, giving me 14(!) lucids in 13 days! Maybe I should start thinking about raising my goal, at this rate  ::chuckle:: 

Didn't complete any more challenges though. I guess they're called "challenges" for a reason.

LD Count: 19/55

----------


## Ginsan

Hello folks, I hereby quit this summer challenge  :Crying: 

Brandon just sent me a pm and asked me how I was doing. Thanks man I appreciate it, for me it confirmed the warm atmosphere on this forum  :smiley: 
I think I got a little carried away with my challenges and punishments, probably because I just had a little wet spell  :tongue2:   Right now I am just going to focus on getting enough sleep and keeping my awareness up, doing rcs and fantasizing a little. And a couple of wbtbs a night, they work like a charm. And keep checking this forum ofcourse

The best of luck to all of you

----------


## Lmrhone

Well guys I've had nothing, I got this one zombie dream a few nights ago, but it wasn't lucid, and it wasn't like crazy fun, or really fun at all. I've had little success but that's only with semi-lucidity and almost WILDs. Even with that I am not disappointed, I see it as a chance to succeed in the future, and I may be giving up with using techniques for a while, you may be thinking "HOW WILL YOU GET LUCID WITHOUT TECHNIQUES!?!?" and my answer is "I just will." That may sound a little stupid but do you really NEED techniques to be aware. I mean it's just awareness, I don't think I need a technique to know that I'm alive, maybe some meditation to add to that awareness in-dream but still, I don't think meditation is a technique and I won't be using it to the point where it could be considered a technique. Tonight will be my first night, though I'm still contemplating using a mantra, I'll do some meditation about it.

@BrandonBoss How old are you? I know that might seem a bit straightforward but my mind keeps bouncing from the thought that you're 17 to the thought that you're 34 and it requires some confirmation. Also that dream deserves a thumbs up, I would give you some extra points if you stabilized but it seems that you didn't so all you get is a thumbs up and a pat on the back. Lol, it did sound like that dream was really entertaining though.

@Windy That's an awesome dream, I was kinda like "huh?!" When it ended so abruptly, I kinda forgot that's kinda what dreams do. End. Abruptly. VERY Abruptly. Remember to stabilize next time though. But make sure you believe that it works, that's half of the success.

@Ginsan I didn't know you for long but still could've been a friendship! Well byeeee.

----------


## StaySharp

[55/404] Dreams
[3/10] WBTBs
[5/30] shorter sleep phases during the day
[1/5] Lucids

My recall is still going up and down, today was one of the better days. I really need to rise up a little though to get to the 404 in time otherwise it'll be all "404 dreams? Success not found! Sleep on the floor for a week to see if it'll become better then."

----------


## NyxCC

Back to updating: not much progress with challenges yesterday and the day before, but had a decent wild today after a super long insomniac WBTB. Also reporting one HI/dreamlet - some palm tree that looks as if it is being painted. There were more dreamlets but I forgot them...

allowance used 2/15

- 42 WBTB (11/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (4/20)
- Recognize sex as DS and become lucid (1/1)
- 30 visualization exercises (1/30) 
- 2 WILDs (2/2)
- 20 Morning wake RCs* (6/20)
- Notice and report 10 HI/Dreamlets* (4/10)

Next time, I will just type the challenges remaining so that I can concentrate on those because I keep forgetting to do my visualizations, check sleep position, and RC after wake.

----------


## Sensei

> Well guys I've had nothing, I got this one zombie dream a few nights ago, but it wasn't lucid, and it wasn't like crazy fun, or really fun at all. I've had little success but that's only with semi-lucidity and almost WILDs. Even with that I am not disappointed, I see it as a chance to succeed in the future, and I may be giving up with using techniques for a while, you may be thinking "HOW WILL YOU GET LUCID WITHOUT TECHNIQUES!?!?" and my answer is "I just will." That may sound a little stupid but do you really NEED techniques to be aware. I mean it's just awareness, I don't think I need a technique to know that I'm alive, maybe some meditation to add to that awareness in-dream but still, I don't think meditation is a technique and I won't be using it to the point where it could be considered a technique. Tonight will be my first night, though I'm still contemplating using a mantra, I'll do some meditation about it.
> 
> @BrandonBoss How old are you? I know that might seem a bit straightforward but my mind keeps bouncing from the thought that you're 17 to the thought that you're 34 and it requires some confirmation. Also that dream deserves a thumbs up, I would give you some extra points if you stabilized but it seems that you didn't so all you get is a thumbs up and a pat on the back. Lol, it did sound like that dream was really entertaining though.
> 
> @Windy That's an awesome dream, I was kinda like "huh?!" When it ended so abruptly, I kinda forgot that's kinda what dreams do. End. Abruptly. VERY Abruptly. Remember to stabilize next time though. But make sure you believe that it works, that's half of the success.



I am 22!  :tongue2:  it says on my profile if you check. 

The dream for Goose man is not mine, it is Gooseman's. Unless you are talking about my previous dream. I do not stabilize dreams unless they need to be stabilized. If I feel it slipping. I just check and see if it is stable when I realize I am dreaming.

----------


## azoller1

Well so far I haven't done that well no lucids yet but have remembered by dreams pretty well, so for the rest of this challenge I need to step my game up!

----------


## StaySharp

With 11 dreams today I'm a significant step further!

*The challenges:*
1.] [  ] Remember at least [66/404] dreams including tags
2.] [✓] Have a day with 10 or more dreams
3.] [  ] Have my first WILD
4.] [  ] Have at least [2/5] lucid dreams
5.] [  ] Revisit at least one place in a dream where I have been before (Preferably Coon City, or a certain Postapocalyptic building, or maybe ISIM)
6.] [  ] Have at least 5 dreams about Ryuko (IOSDP Shared Dreaming RPG)
7.] [  ] Learn how to visualize good enough to hallucinate things into my vision on purpose
8.] [  ] Cause the biggest detonation I've seen in my dreams yet
9.] [  ] Have another music focused dream
10.] [  ] Have at least [4/10] WBTBs
11.] [  ] Have at least [6/30] shorter sleep phases during the day

*The Punishments:*
1.] Sleep on the floor for a week
2.] Go sparring with my girlfriend 5 times (she is strong to the point of being dangerous, so...)
3.] Create and upload an anime styled picture within just 2 weeks (I'm not confident and I'm lacking proper practice, so that's definitely going to be punishment)
4.] 
5.] Make a piece of art about one of my recent dreams and submit it to DeviantArt and DreamViews, deadline is 3 weeks after starting with the picture
6.] Create lyrics for a track about the IOSDP shared dreaming project, sing it in front of my girlfriend and post the lyrics on DV, deadline would be a month after starting on the lyrics
7.] Meditate bound or in an otherwise uncomfortable position for 2 hours
8.] Run back home from work once (My working place is a lot further from home)
9.] Rev up my keyboard and make some kind of track, upload it somewhere on the Internet, deadline is 6 weeks after starting
10.] Stay (sharp) afloat in water for at least 90 consecutive minutes
11.] Go to school a week without using the tram (The first day of the week walking home is fine as measurement)

----------


## Stalthdan

> Well so far I haven't done that well no lucids yet but have remembered by dreams pretty well, so for the rest of this challenge I need to step my game up!



Oh, praise the lord! Looks like I'm not the only one who hasn't gotten any lucids yet.   :Cheeky: 

@BrandonBoss Thanks for the link! I now know what I was doing wrong: trying too hard to fall asleep, using my bed for almost everything I do, and not maintaining a regular sleep schedule-- pretty much everything that could be done wrong.   ::D:

----------


## Sensei

5 LDs yesterday. None last night. Used an allowance last night. 

Had some fun times at the DWA! If anyone ever sees me there, than pm me. But I am not going to share those dreams unless needed. A little personal. Haha. 

I did get to use my stabilization watch. It worked like crazy awesome. I recommend it for anyone.  :tongue2: 

*edit:*
Aha! I had two dreams at the DWA, so I will share one of them (the non personal one). 

I am back. At the academy. How did I come here? I have work, wife, and this is my second time I am never just able to ditch my responsibilities. Oh yeah. Haha it is a dream. game time! I notice three other people here. They are a year older than last time I saw them. The fact that I thought that it had been a year automatically aged them. Crap! Getting blurry. Wanna spend more time here. I reach over to my wrist and hit the button on my watch. Everything gets vivid and stable. There are clues about LDing all around the academy. I need to find some. I go with my group and search around. The academy is a little smaller than I thought it would be, but then I realized I was just in the sleeping area. It was lunch time. We all went and ate and then decided to check out a class. Awake.

----------


## EmptyBucket

*Goals:*
-Have sex with neighbor's mom(she's so hot).
-Succeed a WILD.
-Succeed a DEILD.
-Have 15 Lucids. [0/15]
-Destroy a house.

*Punishments*
-No masturbation for 2 weeks
-300 push-ups a day for a month

----------


## Sensei

> *Goals:*
> -Have sex with neighbor's mom(she's so hot).
> -Succeed a WILD.
> -Succeed a DEILD.
> -Have 15 Lucids. [0/15]
> -Destroy a house.
> 
> *Punishments*
> -No masturbation for 2 weeks
> -300 push-ups a day for a month



Dude! If you do this on a month with 31 days, the result would be over 9000 push ups in a month!

----------


## Lmrhone

I can't believe I've been so inactive in this thread. But anyway, I'm gonna change that, here's my update: NOTHING. But that doesn't anger me or frustrate me or anything, for this I have all summer. I also started another challenge, it's a 30 day challenge to re-learn everything about lucidity the right way. Because most of the things I know now have been learned from DV and don't really help with consistent lucidity. Brandon tell me about your stability watch!! I know it's just an in-dream thing but I want to know.

----------


## EmptyBucket

> Dude! If you do this on a month with 31 days, the result would be over 9000 push ups in a month!



Dedication

----------


## Sensei

@Lmrhone
I will draw a picture of it and post it sometime! All my powers of spinning, touching things, yelling "stabilize", and focusing are all put into my watch! It shows the time (RC if needed.  :tongue2: ) and if you push down on it it perfectly stabilizes me in the dream as much as a normal non lucid dream, so I don't need to worry about closing my eyes, falling back, or being too excited to wake me up. That dream lasted like... 30 minutes at least. I took out a lot of detail that linked the first dream. Glad you're gonna participate more! Feel free to post anything dream related since the summer started to keep conversation flowing. Haha. 

For example! 
I thought about a manga that I read quite a bit when I was younger. That night my dream picked up where I left off in kimi no iru machi (a town where you live)!

In the dream, my mind was exactly the same as the main character and I could feel his feelings towards other manga characters! It was amazing! Something I can now do to understand people now. I plan to try it with people I know and all. Also! A huge crazy thing is that I didn't agree with some decisions that ha had made, but when I shared his feelings, I realized that he had no other choice if he felt like that. Don't know if this makes sense, haha. I started reading it again, and there is a manga starting next month.

----------


## Lmrhone

Well I just had this nap that was constantly on the line of trying to become lucid and waking up. It was the strangest yet, most productive nap so far, I got really uncomfortable and that's what made me get up. Next time I'll nap in the bed and not in the couch.

----------


## Lmrhone

Got my first lucid dream over the summer! SO 1/30! It felt like it lasted for 20 minutes, just 10 minutes away from my future goal!

----------


## Sensei

Good job Lmrhone! Keep up the good work. 

I had a picture drawn that I was gonna post on here, but then I found out that the layers on my drawing program go to one layer when saved because I don't have the full version, so it looked like crap after I saved it. :/

June total for me:

[/U][/B]Challenges:
104 LDs (24/104)
Visit the same place in a LD 20 times (0/20)
Visit DWA
Find my sword and stab myself with it

Punishments:
I will take cold showers for a week
I will sign up for a marathon
I will get off DV for a week
I will go off meat for a month

I am already behind on the LDs, but I am getting the baby situation under control and have been having LDs (1 yesterday, 1 today). I will be back in the full swing in no time! I took out 360 vision since I don't really care about it. I am currently thinking of a goal that I care about, but I really want to visit the same place 20 times.  :tongue2:  I have seen the portal to get there once (a nerve gear) and can access it at any time. I just keep forgetting.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lmrhone

Brandon I need to be at your level (or somewhere near it) by the end of the summer. That is a goal of mine, more so a subconscious one, so I won't forget it. For a goal, have you ever flown on a dragon through the clouds, if so, have you raced other people (DC's or other beings) while doing it. If that isn't something you want to do, maybe you could grow wings and have a race with some dc's (that also have wings) or maybe some super heroes (Superman, Green Lantern, ...ect)? Just some things from the top of my head.

----------


## Sensei

> Brandon I need to be at your level (or somewhere near it) by the end of the summer. That is a goal of mine, more so a subconscious one, so I won't forget it. For a goal, have you ever flown on a dragon through the clouds, if so, have you raced other people (DC's or other beings) while doing it. If that isn't something you want to do, maybe you could grow wings and have a race with some dc's (that also have wings) or maybe some super heroes (Superman, Green Lantern, ...ect)? Just some things from the top of my head.



Nah, haven't seen enough dragons whilst lucid.  :Sad:  I am trying to get one, I have a goal for fighting one that I saw in the clouds in a non lucid dream, but I haven't seen any dragons while lucid yet. Forgetting goals is a huge problem of mine. I do like racing through clouds though! I had trouble flying for a while so I would drive a car into the clouds and jump out, to prove my belief in my ability to fly (since I feel pain 100% in dreams, this is a leap of faith) It took me three times, but I got it into my head that I could fly if I wanted to. haha. Haven't flown in a few LDs though. I keep getting distracted, getting goals confused with old goals, or getting goals confused with other people's goals.

Find what technique works for you and do it every night! If you do something that has gotten you lucid in the past every night, you should be able to LD once a week (One week fully rested) at least. It takes a lot to get the sleep schedule. Gotta give it your all and be consistent! LDing is easy, but finding what makes you LD is hard. Look back at all 20 LDs and see if you can find something that links all of them. If you think that they were all random, you are probably wrong. Something raised your awareness or recall. Might have been a specific schedule or abstract thought, but there should be a link.

Good luck getting more lucid. Talking to once-a-nighters helps a lot if you find out how they did it. No ones path is the same, but they all have things in common.

----------


## dutchraptor

Welcome back Brandon  :smiley: 

*Challenges*
1) Must have over 80 lucids, every DEILD in a chain counts as one. (7/80)
2) Float around and have fun with dream characters (DONE)
3) Develop a new simple character for myself set in a post-apocalyptic world, with a deep and intriguing twist that I will let unfold over time. 
4) Start a new experiment, to do with shared dreaming with my friends. (STARTED)

Finally my lucids are starting up. I noticed a change in my dreams recently, that I'm starting to become more aware again. I can't wait to blast this challenge out the water  :superman:

----------


## Lmrhone

> Nah, haven't seen enough dragons whilst lucid.  I am trying to get one, I have a goal for fighting one that I saw in the clouds in a non lucid dream, but I haven't seen any dragons while lucid yet. Forgetting goals is a huge problem of mine. I do like racing through clouds though! I had trouble flying for a while so I would drive a car into the clouds and jump out, to prove my belief in my ability to fly (since I feel pain 100% in dreams, this is a leap of faith) It took me three times, but I got it into my head that I could fly if I wanted to. haha. Haven't flown in a few LDs though. I keep getting distracted, getting goals confused with old goals, or getting goals confused with other people's goals.
> 
> Find what technique works for you and do it every night! If you do something that has gotten you lucid in the past every night, you should be able to LD once a week (One week fully rested) at least. It takes a lot to get the sleep schedule. Gotta give it your all and be consistent! LDing is easy, but finding what makes you LD is hard. Look back at all 20 LDs and see if you can find something that links all of them. If you think that they were all random, you are probably wrong. Something raised your awareness or recall. Might have been a specific schedule or abstract thought, but there should be a link.
> 
> Good luck getting more lucid. Talking to once-a-nighters helps a lot if you find out how they did it. No ones path is the same, but they all have things in common.



Once I had this awesome rainbow dragon grow out of my fingernail and detach itself from my finger, it almost traumatized me about my fingers but it was a really good experience, although I did feel that dragon was a friend of some sort, I don't really want a rainbow dragon. I'll see what he's grown into before totally disowning him though, he probably has some awesome powers. 

I found out a technique that works! MILD! It's simple and gave me my first lucid dream now that I think about it. Glad you wrote this, made me think about something great! I'm actually making great progress right now and I feel like I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight. Hopefully I'll remember one of my goals! I'll just have to write them down in my physical dream journal!  ::D:  But make sure you get to that dragon! Repeat it to your self throughout the day, visualize it, and pretend that right now you're in a dream and visualize (with open eyes) that your dragon is sitting beside you, and if you think it can talk, talk to it, learn about it's personality, then intend on meeting him again tonight. That's pretty much what I do, and although I barely become lucid, when I do, I remember my tasks, at least the most important one (because I usually have more than one).

@dutchraptor Challenge #3 & 4 are awesome and I want to know how they work out. Especially shared dreaming.

----------


## azoller1

I've been away to long, quick update haven't done much I better start getting some lucids or I'm going to have so much fun doing all of my punishments, having family really does distract from lucid dreaming, will get back to attempting wilds, haven't attempted in over 10 days! And also that most recent attack on Titan episode was awesome!

----------


## NyxCC

Been getting into a very sleepy mode, so did not count some WBTBs. :SleepMeditate2:  Did 2 proper WBTBs, noticed sleep position twice, 2 morning RCs, 1 dreamlet – granny and another woman. (Also had one more WILD but I'm not gonna keep more record since I met my 2/2 goal). Remaining challenges update:

Allowance 2/15 used

- 42 WBTB (13/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (5/20)
- 30 visualization exercises (1/30) 
- 20 Morning wake RCs (7/20)
- Notice and report 10 HI/Dreamlets (5/10)

----------


## PostScript99

I'm at like um.... 9 or 10 lucids I think at this point. I need to step it up, but I already am.  :smiley:

----------


## Lmrhone

> I'm at like um.... 9 or 10 lucids I think at this point. I need to step it up, but I already am.



You need to step it up?  *I need to step it up!* I've only has one lucid so far, albeit a very long one, it still only counts as one and it wasn't 30 minutes long, so it wasn't up to par with my goals. Getting better with my prospective memory so MILDs will be flowing in soon enough.

----------


## Stalthdan

> You need to step it up?  *I need to step it up!* I've only has one lucid so far, albeit a very long one, it still only counts as one and it wasn't 30 minutes long, so it wasn't up to par with my goals. Getting better with my prospective memory so MILDs will be flowing in soon enough.



*You* need to step it up? Hah! Nice one, Lmrhone. I've had exactly zero lucids so far. Beat that!   :tongue2:

----------


## Stalthdan

Finally got lucid!    ::banana:: 
Lucid dreams so far:  [1/15]

----------


## PostScript99

Didn't write it in my DJ entry apparently, but I managed to control the emotion of my latest LD and steer it away from a nightmare, so Control inherent emotion is done!

----------


## StaySharp

So far I'm at 85 dreams, looks pretty bad I have to say. Not sure about the other challenges, still have to count the number of shorter phases I had.

----------


## SnowyCat

Alright, I'm back from vacation. Had a great time napping on a small lake in the Upper Peninsula with some of my more well-off friends!  ::chuckle:: 

Anyway, I didn't perform too well (by my standards) in such conditions. Reporting back with a total of 9 lucids to show for the last 17 days. Scratch what I had said about raising my goal, earlier... Or not, we'll see how the next few days go.

Lucid count: 28/55

----------


## dutchraptor

This week has been awesome. I've had 4 lucids last week and this morning I had two Dilds and a Deild  ::D: . 14/80

----------


## NyxCC

A very busy month, so progress has been slower than expected. Reporting 4 WBTBs, noticed position once, 1 morning RC, 1 proper visualization, used one allowance day too. 

Allowance 3/15 used

- 42 WBTB (17/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (6/20)
- 30 visualization exercises (2/30) 
- 20 Morning wake RCs (8/20)
- Notice and report 10 HI/Dreamlets (5/10)

----------


## PostScript99

At (15/60) lucids.

I just realized, I'm going to die if I don't get all five TOTMs in  an LD. I better get these goals done!

----------


## Stalthdan

So um, you might remember I had insomnia earlier. Yeah, I got rid of it, but there's a new problem now: Ramadan. I'll spare y'all the details, but what I do these days is wake up at 3:00 am, get something to eat, and go back to sleep at ~4:15. Couple that with having to wake up for my 8:00 lectures, I usually only get around 4-5 hours of sleep a day.   ::|: 
I'll try to get more sleep on holidays to make up for it.

----------


## dutchraptor

I had 5 lucids and two weird semi-lucid thingies, can't really explain them other than that I knew I was dreaming but the dream was so weird that I kept getting distracted. 21/80 
I need to up the game just a little bit more to reach my goal since I had a slightly slower than expected start and I still haven't started my new character.

----------


## StaySharp

Here's a full update on how it's going for me:

1.] [ ] Remember at least [104/404] dreams including tags
10.] [ ] Have at least [6/10] WBTBs
11.] [ ] Have at least [11/30] shorter sleep phases during the day

----------


## NyxCC

> So um, you might remember I had insomnia earlier. Yeah, I got rid of it, but there's a new problem now: Ramadan. I'll spare y'all the details, but what I do these days is wake up at 3:00 am, get something to eat, and go back to sleep at ~4:15. Couple that with having to wake up for my 8:00 lectures, I usually only get around 4-5 hours of sleep a day.  
> I'll try to get more sleep on holidays to make up for it.



That may not be as bad as it seems. You can use it as a long WBTB and it can increase your chances to have an ld. I get a lot of my lds after a long WBTB (usually due to different circumstances). As a suggestion, if possible fall asleep at 11.30-12.00, then have this midnight food WBTB where you think about lucidity and then when you go back to bed do some SSILD (easy to fall asleep) or just imagine for 5 mins that you will be lucid. 

Update: 
- Reporting 4 dreamlets/HI:
1. some reflecting surface 
2. Upon falling asleep, I hear this from the dream - a friend tells me that I'm ugly
3. a very strange shape, a mixture of thighs and butt that is connected to a chin (wtf?)
4. after waking up (shortly after falling asleep), I see the a black spiral imposed on the room for a few seconds

- 3 WBTBs

Allowance 3/15 used

- 42 WBTB (20/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (6/20)
- 30 visualization exercises (2/30) 
- 20 Morning wake RCs (8/20)
- Notice and report 10 HI/Dreamlets (9/10)

----------


## dutchraptor

4 more lucids since monday. I had two this morning which were crazy fun, I tried re-enacting some scenes from a sci fi book I have, nuclear explosions never fail to amuse me  :tongue2:  25/80

----------


## Stalthdan

@NyxCC I always hear about this SSILD technique, but I've never found out what it is. Would you care to give a brief description please?

----------


## NyxCC

Well, SSILD is senses initiated lucid dreaming technique. You usually do it during WBTB or can use it whenever you wake up and think it might be a good time to ld. You do a few cycles of the following - notice what you see, notice what you hear, notice what you feel. Take some 10-30 seconds without counting just to notice what you see with eyes closed in bed, like darkness behind your lids, maybe some light patterns, etc. Then you listen for a while, notice what you hear (do not think about it, just notice, this is a relaxation type of exercise, yet at the same time it somehow activates your brain). Then notice any bodily sensations you may have, etc. You do a few cycles of like this  then fall asleep normally. You may also fall asleep during the practice, this is fine. You usually have higher chances for an ld afterwards (or some FAs so don't forget your RCs), also this tech gets better with practice. 

By the way, I always mix different techs, so I may add a mantra before or after this cycling depending on my mood or wakefulness levels.  

Here is the official link which I recommend reading as it has detailed explanations plus experiences of those who have been practicing it.

SSILD

Another useful link where people try it for 30 days.

SSILD test 30 days

----------


## Stalthdan

Seems like a promising technique. I usually stay up for like 30-70 minutes though, which is way more than enough to keep me wide awake, but I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the links!   :smiley:

----------


## PostScript99

Got 1 DILD and 6 DEILDs in a chain last night night, so:
 (24/60) lucids
 (6/6 consecutive DEILDs) DONE!  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

I've been getting more micro-lds than proper lds recently  :Uhm: , but a micro-ld is still better than no ld at all. Progress with goals: 

- Reporting one dreamlet/HI: large tropical plant
- 2 WBTBs
- noted position once
- 1 visualization
- used one allowance

Allowance 4/15 used

- 42 WBTB (22/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (7/20)
- 30 visualization exercises (3/30) 
- 20 Morning wake RCs (8/20)
- Notice and report 10 HI/Dreamlets (10/10)

----------


## EmptyBucket

Goals:
-Have sex with neighbor's mom(she's so hot).
-Succeed a WILD.
-Succeed a DEILD.
-Have 15 Lucids. [5/15]
-Destroy a house.

Punishments
-No masturbation for 2 weeks
-300 push-ups a day for a month

----------


## Lmrhone

I haven't been having too many Ld's. But I'm figuring out how to get more though.

----------


## dutchraptor

I've had 10 lucids since my last post which is still under the amount I need but it isn't exactly a bad thing since each dream just happened to be very long and there was no need for a DEILD. Now I don't know what I should do, should I count a few of these as doubles since they were extremely good quality lucid dreams...damnit I should have never done a lucid count. I should have just done amount of lucid days count. 

Anyways a good note is that _float around and have fun with dream characters_ is definitely finished for me! and even better is that I have started my apocalyptic character, It took me a while to decide on the character but I just got it a few days ago. I decided the main character would be me and the setting would be where I live  :tongue2:  I chose this because everyone always imagines a generic wasteland or city and virus and dystopian leadership, I thought what *exactly* would I do in the case it happened near me, I'd love to see how this pans out.

----------


## Sensei

Sorry about the inattentiveness here.  :smiley:  I have had 14 LDs this month (almost all in the last few days that I have been able to sleeeeep!) Been able to remember my tasks within dreams. Tried going to the place that I want to go twice. Once I get there I can just teleport, but the first time I want to get there a specific way.

----------


## Stalthdan

Haven't posted here in a while. So, I used up another day of my allowance, AND *drumroll* I got two lucid dreams! There was also a third one in which I kinda noticed that I was dreaming, but I didn't realize it. Does that even make sense? I don't think I want to count that one. I also may or may not have finished a ToTM; I'll wait till I see what OB has to say about it before I decide if it counts or not.

Have 15 lucids    [3/15]
Allowance used: [3/15]

----------


## Sensei

WOOT! Good job getting lucid Stalthdan!  :smiley: 

I finally (took three tries) got to Aincrad!



Go to a place 20 times (1/20)

Here is the dream!

*Spoiler* for _SAO!_: 




lucid #1
This is my 3rd and 4th lucids of the morning, I just DEILDed into a car. Laura is driving about 98 MPH (157.7 KMH) which is funny because that is the speed I got my first ticket at.  :tongue2:  98 in a 55. I don't speed anymore. I jump out of the car and grab a hold of a low hanging branch. I let go of it and hit the ground. I had just tried to find a Nervegear, but was unsuccessful. I imagined one lying behind a tree and walked around. Nothing. I imagined smoke and colors and one coming out of ground, fireworks popped out and completely destroyed my view. When it cleared, there was still nothing. _Maybe I should look near a computer, but I am in a forest._ I look across a wheat field and see a huge building. _there has to be one in there with how popular these are._ 

I start to cross the field, but the sun is in my face and is waking me up. I go back to the trees and hit my watch. Everything stabilizes and I try again. The sun just seems to leak the dream out of me and make me almost wake up. I get to the shade (close to the building) and knock on the door. I didn't pay enough attention and the dream faded the rest of the way. 

lucid #2
I lay still and get right back to the door. Sheldon (Big Bang Theory) is watching me and he says
"That shouldn't count as two LDs, since it was so quick."
"Shut up Sheldon, I fully woke up there. Do you have a NerveGear?"
"uh! well of course we do. Come in." He ushers me in, in a very Sheldony manner. "Would you like a hot beverage?"
"No thank you."
I walk around the building which seems to be a factory for computers. _Jackpot!_ I see two Gamecubes, a PS3, and a 360 connected to a TV. The 360 has a connector for the NerveGear and I see the NerveGear lying near a computer.
"Are you gonna wear those goggles while you play?" Sheldon asks me as I slip the NerveGear on.

"No, they are in my way" He looks disappointed. meh, just a DC.
"LINK START!" 

"Would you like to go through the tutorial?"
"Yes"
I am pitted against a small girl attacking me without a sword. she jumps at me and there is a speaker in my ear.
"You will have to fight against children and women in this game, you shouldn't hesitate to stop them. This is just an NPC designed to help you get used to the feel of being under and to make sure that you have a good connection."
The connection slips for a second and I feel myself lying down (with NerveGear on, so this is actually my dream body), I force the feeling of a DEILD and jump back into the game. I finish moving away from the girl and throw her to the ground.
"We will now transport you to the town of new beginnings. Enjoy playing."
I woke up. :/

----------


## NyxCC

Stalthdan, congrats on the lds! 

BB, this is a very cool dream! A bit concerned about the women and children part though.  :tongue2: 

Nothing much to update myself, but I am getting my motivation back. WBTBs here I come!  ::banana::

----------


## Stalthdan

> WOOT! Good job getting lucid Stalthdan!







> Stalthdan, congrats on the lds!



Thanks guys! By the way, I have my wings, which of course means I completed a ToTM!   ::banana:: 

 - Complete a ToTM [X]

----------


## NyxCC

I have no idea what the neighbors are up to but they have been very noisy  ::roll:: ...

2 more allowances used, checked position 3 times, RCed 2 times after wake, 1 WBTB, 2 visualizations

Allowance 6/15 used

- 42 WBTB (23/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (10/20)
- 30 visualization exercises (5/30) 
- 20 Morning wake RCs (10/20)

----------


## Stalthdan

> I have no idea what the neighbors are up to but they have been very noisy ...



That sounds a lot like us.  :Oops: 
Anyway, got lucid again today. Nothing exciting, woke up ~10 seconds after realizing it was a dream.

 - Have 15 lucids [4/15]

----------


## NyxCC

*Dreaming* Ah, if all people were trying to ld every night, the world be a much better and quieter place.  ::dreaming:: 

Congrats Stalthdan! Every lucid second counts!

----------


## Lmrhone

Ughgh! My brain hates me, I never get lucid. BB I had no clue you watch SAO, it's an AWESOME series! I want to experience it in LD's too, so keep updating, I'm gonna start checking this thread more.

----------


## Sensei

> Ughgh! My brain hates me, I never get lucid. BB I had no clue you watch SAO, it's an AWESOME series! I want to experience it in LD's too, so keep updating, I'm gonna start checking this thread more.



Yeah. It is so amazing. I am wanting to make it through all 100 levels. I am gonna make it so that time doesn't ever move their unless i am there. Or if I can dilate time, I am gonna try and make it so that I can't get out (after what'd his name makes it so that people can't get out).  :smiley:  should be fun either way. Need to learn more about sword play somehow.

----------


## Stormy Skies

Well unfortunantly, no progress on any of my goals, but thats because I was so busy losing weight this summer, and so focused on it, I just chose to drop out of it. But hey, at least I lost 40 pounds so far c: ... so uhm, I drop out I guess, good luck to everyone else!

----------


## Lmrhone

> Yeah. It is so amazing. I am wanting to make it through all 100 levels. I am gonna make it so that time doesn't ever move their unless i am there. Or if I can dilate time, I am gonna try and make it so that I can't get out (after what'd his name makes it so that people can't get out).  should be fun either way. Need to learn more about sword play somehow.



Swordplay...I guess you would have to do it like Kirito did and just learn over time through the game. Remember anything is possible in a lucid dream, I'm sure you can make it very realistic with life points and everything. And the key to dilation is practice and believing, just believing that dream time doesn't run on the same clock as waking time and that you have the control over it can make your dreams last for a VERY long time, and as for stopping it while you're gone, just pause it when you feel like you're gonna wake up of "set it up" so it pauses when you leave "automatically". Those are just some things I came up with on the spot, except the dilation thing that's something I use personally. Hopefully one day when I'm having lucids consistently and I begin playing SAO in-dream, we meet and fight along with each other, just a tip, my sword will look like a religious artifact, probably gold and black diamond, something awesome.
LucidBrony that's awesome!

----------


## Stalthdan

> Well unfortunantly, no progress on any of my goals, but thats because I was so busy losing weight this summer, and so focused on it, I just chose to drop out of it. But hey, at least I lost 40 pounds so far c:



Way to go!  :boogie: 

Today, I did a DEILD for the first time.  ::banana::  Shame I can't remember the details of the dream very well though.
- Have 15 lucids [5/15]

----------


## Sensei

Thanks Lmrhone.  :smiley:  I am hoping to learn dilation. Planning on going through lots of swords to get a feeling for any sword. I am excited about it. 

Made it back to SAO last night.


*Spoiler* for _SAO_: 




I am in a glass house. Same one I was in the last few dreams. Dang, guess I'll just have to teleport, been wanting to try a new way of teleporting anyways. I can't think of what SAO looks like. I see my parents and ask them for a phone. My dad says "no way!" And I jump and grab his face and hit him against the fence outside. 


I don't know why I got so mad so quickly. I go back in the house and find a different phone. I will it to show me where I was last time I joined SAO. It showed me exactly. I decide to try and aparate there (Harry Potter style) four or five turns later I am losing the dream. I stabilize and just go for my normal slow teleport. I close my eyes and imagine that scene around me. 10 seconds later I open my eyes and I am at the end of the setup menu entering the game. I appear at the ground at the town of beginning. And wake up. Will be starting there next time though. A little frustrated, but still happy that I got there.

----------


## NyxCC

Well done, guys! ::goodjob2:: 

Update: did 7 visualizations, 5 WBTBs, 3 position checks, 5 wake RCs, 1 allowance used

Allowance 7/15 used

- 42 WBTB (28/42)
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (13/20)
- 30 visualization exercises (12/30) 
- 20 Morning wake RCs (15/20)

Days remaining: 25

I am thinking of maybe adding a one time task, something that I feel like doing in a dream, but still have to think about what to pick... :Uhm:

----------


## NyxCC

All right, there we go. From May to Aug I did 4 attempts for TOTY and I think it's high time to get the job done, so with 23 days left I am adding this as a challenge. Hope this will force me to be more serious with WBTBs too!  :Boxing:  

- Complete a TOTY

Punishment: go to bed 2 hrs earlier for a week

----------


## StaySharp

*The challenges:*
1.] [X] Remember at least [176/404] dreams including tags (Not going to make this one anymore. I've been pushed incredibly hard the past weeks and basically had ne dreams at all)
2.] [✓] Have a day with 10 or more dreams
3.] [  ] Have my first WILD (SO CLOSE! I had a visualization session where I got some nifty results, but wasn't quite a WILD, at least not the way I planned. But I'll weaken the punishment slightly)
4.] [  ] Have at least [2/5] lucid dreams
5.] [  ] Revisit at least one place in a dream where I have been before (Preferably Coon City, or a certain Postapocalyptic building, or maybe ISIM)
6.] [  ] Have at least [0,5/5] dreams about Ryuko (IOSDP Shared Dreaming RPG, 0,5 here come from the visualization mentioned above)
7.] [  ] Learn how to visualize good enough to see people/lifeforms with adequate details
8.] [  ] Cause the biggest detonation I've seen in my dreams yet
9.] [  ] Have another music focused dream
10.] [  ] Have at least [7/10] WBTBs
11.] [  ] Have at least [25/30] shorter sleep phases during the day

*The Punishments:*
1.] Sleep on the floor for a week
2.] Go sparring with my girlfriend 5 times (she is strong to the point of being dangerous, so...)
3.] Create and upload an anime styled picture within just 3 weeks (I'm not confident and I'm lacking proper practice, so that's definitely going to be punishment)
4.] Vectorize a lineart of my girlfriend, whatever it may be
5.] Make a piece of art about one of my recent dreams and submit it to DeviantArt and DreamViews, deadline is 3 weeks after starting with the picture
6.] Create lyrics for a track about the IOSDP shared dreaming project, sing it in front of my girlfriend and post the lyrics on DV, deadline would be a month after starting on the lyrics
7.] Meditate bound or in an otherwise uncomfortable position for 2 hours
8.] Run/Walk back home from work once (My working place is a lot further from home)
9.] Rev up my master keyboard and make some kind of track, upload it somewhere on the Internet, deadline is 6 weeks after starting
10.] Stay (sharp) afloat in water for at least 90 consecutive minutes
11.] Go to school a week without using the tram (The first day of the week walking home is fine as measurement)[/QUOTE]

I sense a lot of punishment coming up.

----------


## Zyangur

Wait...where'd the summer go? It was just here, and now school is already starting, and D: . I kept reminding myself of this thread, but never joined. Next summer for sure  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Had a lucid this morning!

4.] [ ] Have at least [3/5] lucid dreams

Maybe there is still hope left on this one. Also though about unlinking some punishments so that I just have to choose between them, then I should try to even them out though.

----------


## Sensei

I haven't posted anything about Gooseman in a while. Here is all of his stuff.

*Spoiler* for _Gooseman_: 








> Sunday June 2nd:
> Back to sleep.
> 
> I am home searching for my shoes, while putting them on become lucid and decide to start with my next quest. First go out of the house and jump over the wall then fly over to the school. When I arrive try to think of things to do but can’t come up with anything interesting.
> 
> Finally decide to do some goals and then try to think up of new powers that could be useful in fights, it must be something I have not thought up in waking and all of that. Think up two powers just as planned but both are useless, one I forget nearly right away and the other is a power anti-bearers so I can’t go around posting it like normal, oh well.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...








It is a lot to Read, but it is definitely always worth it to read his dreams.  :tongue2:  

Here is my update:
SAO #3 and #4
*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 





Driving down the road with my sister and brother in law. I look out the window at the clouds. I see two huge earths being obstructed by the clouds. That seems weird I think and rub my eyes. I go back to driving. I look again and they are both gone. hmmm... I look at my hands, perfectly fine. I look away and look back. I am missing parts of it. I stop by a small house and think about going to Aincrad. I don't want to teleport, so I decide to change the scene to Aincrad. I look around and realize that I am basically in it, I just need to alter a few things. I put my hand on the car and look away I imagine it being a carriage through expectation, I put my hand on the house and it crumbles and is backwards built up to be a cottage. I walk around back and it is really dark. I start going back to the front, but my brother in law stops me and talks to me. I try to stabilize, but the watch doesn't work this late in an LD. 

Some man is talking to me and I ignore him. I lost a bit of consciousness there. I hit my watch and ask him where I am. He stares blankly at me and I see that the house is back to normal, and I am directly behind it, where I left off, but now it is light outside. I set my hand on it again and push it backward through time. The man disappears. I look across the horizon and see a satellite (in my dreams there are a lot of these that are really close to the earth). I change it to being a wooden satellite that is held up by nothing (because that makes sense in video games. I see a huge hill with nothing on it. I summon the town of beginnings and a bunch of boar around the mountain top there. I look around at the full transformation I had made. I was in a country place, now I am in Aincrad. I need to get to the town now. Looks like the first day is almost over and we should be summoned by the villain. The color in the sky is right and I keep telling myself "I am dreaming, this is real" to try and maximize reality in the dream. Everything seems to stay put when I do this. I need to keep it as a mindset.





Everyone READ!
Alright, I decided to switch things up for the last part of this competition. Feel free to switch one and lower the limit on another. Make it still difficult for yourself. 

Challenges:
104 LDs (69/104)
Visit the same place in a LD 20 times (4/20)
Visit DWA
Find my sword and stab myself with it

Punishments:
I will take cold showers for a week
I will sign up for a marathon
I will get off DV for a week
I will go off meat for a month

*Switch up*
I switched the last goal because I would need to go to a place over 100 times in order to accomplish this because of how and why I want that. I switched the first one, because I feel like I got cheated out of June because of my daughter being born, so it seems reasonable to get this amount now, especially since it is still a higher percentage than the first part of the year. 86.54% (90/104) vs 83.44% (126/151) and considering the fact that I got 46.67% (14/30) for one of the months.

Challenges:
104 LDs (69/90)
Visit the same place in a LD 20 times (4/10)
Visit DWA
Find an awesome sword that is also awesome in waking life. (I will draw a picture and put it on here)

Punishments:
I will take cold showers for a week
I will sign up for a marathon
I will get off DV for a week
I will go off meat for a month

----------


## NyxCC

> Alright, I decided to switch things up for the last part of this competition. Feel free to switch one and lower the limit on another. Make it still difficult for yourself.



Hmm, good to know. Well, I am thinking of keeping them like this for now, although I reserve the right to make small alterations should the need arise. There are some things coming up and I won't be able to get to sleep or sleep properly on some days. I really hope to be able to recall and go for TOTY though.  ::undecided:: 

So, for the past 11 days:  4 mornings RCs, 8 visualizations, 7 WBTBs, 5 position checks, 2 allowances used

14 days remaining  

Allowance 9/15 used

- 42 WBTB (35/42) 
- Notice sleeping position 20 times (17/20)
- 30 visualization exercises (20/30) 
- 20 Morning wake RCs (19/20)
- Complete a TOTY


likely punishments: WBTB, visualization, TOTY

- dumbbell exercises 5 times a week for a month (WBTB)
- stomach exercises for a week (4x20) 
- going to bed two hours earlier for a week





> Had a lucid this morning!
> 
> 4.] [ ] Have at least [3/5] lucid dreams
> 
> Maybe there is still hope left on this one. Also though about unlinking some punishments so that I just have to choose between them, then I should try to even them out though.



Go staysharp, lucidity is coming your way!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Stalthdan

> Had a lucid this morning!
> 
> 4.] [ ] Have at least [3/5] lucid dreams
> 
> Maybe there is still hope left on this one. Also though about unlinking some punishments so that I just have to choose between them, then I should try to even them out though.



Looks to me like you're progressing well. Keep on going!





> Alright, I decided to switch things up for the last part of this competition. Feel free to switch one and lower the limit on another. Make it still difficult for yourself.



Good, because I think I came into this summer challenge with some over-confidence; I'm glad Ms. Reality gave me a good slap in the face before it was too late. I'm going to dilute my challenges a little bit, to make them more feasible:

*Challenges:*
Have 8 lucids  [5/8]Complete a ToTM  [X]Successfully fly for at least five seconds  [ ]
I almost halved my challenges, but to be honest, I'm still not sure I can achieve them. I don't know what I was thinking when I first set them.   :Cheeky:

----------


## NyxCC

@ Stalthdan The important thing is you keep on trying!  :smiley: 

*6 days to go guys, let's make the most of it!*  ::goodjob2:: 

*To self: Toty, visualize, visualize, Toty, wbtb*

----------


## Sensei

2 nights left. Going to sleep now for approx 8 hours.  :smiley:  More LDs for me. I need to go to SAO so bad! :/ I suck at remembering goals. Still practicing. Good luck ya'll that are still in it.

----------


## NyxCC

The summer challenge and the summer is now over.  :Sad: 

On the whole, I am satisfied with what I have achieved in terms of lds during this period with the help of the challenges I have set. The last few days have been more challenging due to some rl disruptions but I still did my best to try to meet my goals until the very last night (when I even did 2 wbtbs). Unfortunately, for the past 4 days I only had a short early ld and complete a TOTY still remains on my to do list. Also fell a bit short with visualizations.

Here's the update and final summary.

30 Aug-12 Sept: 11 WBTBs, 6 morning RCs, 7 position checks, 7 visualizations, 1 allowance used.

*USC all challenges*:

[X] seriously WBTB 42 times (46/42)
[X] notice sleeping position upon wake 20 times (24/20)
[X] recognize this is a dream when having dream with sexual contents at least once (1/1)
[X] have two WILDs - (had >2)
[X] a total of 20 morning wake RCs - (25/20)
[X] watch and report HI/dreamlets when falling asleep - report 10 HIs/dreamlets - (10/10)

Allowance 10/15 used

[  ] to learn to visualize, do visualization exercises 30 times (27/30) = 90%
[  ] complete a TOTY

*Ok and now to the punishments*: :Voodoo Doll: 

The two original punishments corresponding to the above two challenges were:

- stomach exercises for a week (4x20) leg lifts per day
- go to bed _2 hrs_ _earlier_ for a week

I am making a slight modification to make these more doable:
- 4x20 leg lifts per day for 7 days to be completed by end of Sept
- go to bed _1 hr_ _earlier_ for 7 days & _meditate_ 20 mins a day for 7 days to be completed by end of Sept

(hopefully the last two will help me get more sleep and higher awareness so that I can finally complete the Toty!)

and I will be putting those in my signature or DJ to make sure they are done. 

*It has been a truly awesome challenge BB! Thanks for organizing. 

Great job guys and special applause  to all who kept updating and trying to the very end of this fantastic challenge. Wish you all lots of lucid moments and ever greater achievements. Keep on dreaming!*  :Shades wink:

----------


## Sensei

Nyxcc, I already was going to make arrangements for the punishments.

Challenges:
104 LDs (87/90)
Visit the same place in a LD 10 times (4/10)
Visit DWA
Find an awesome sword that is also awesome in waking life. (I will draw a picture and put it on here)

Punishments:
I will take cold showers for a week
I will sign up for a marathon
I will get off DV for a week
I will go off meat for a month


Everyone look at this thread!

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ts-thread.html

----------


## NyxCC

Very neatly organized BB! I see now, the punishment thread can also be used for encouragement, so guys don't be shy and choose something that will help you get better with lds. Even if you pick up one punishment to do, make it so that it gives you more ld power. 

All right, I will be posting the punishment updates there. Hope to see you guys too!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Sensei

Gooseman last update.

Dreams: 

Studying:




> Friday August 9th 2013
> 
> Only remember the studying dream, it was rather fun. I was talking to the ambient teacher and I was changing the environment of passing countries as we were flying, kept asking them what kind of environment/change was being made, but they were more scared than anything for over half of the thing.



DS: 3 family members




> Sunday August 11th 2013
> 
> Back to sleep.
> 
> Going out for a walk, do a RC before opening the door and become lucid. How strange, I was about to head out in the middle of the night just like that? Go back to think of my goals, wasnt it to DS with a family member?
> 
> Right, so call out for someone, first one to come out is mom again from last dream? I ask her if she remembers anything strange, she shakes her head and asks me what exactly I am doing here Was meaning to meet someone in a dream she laughs and tells me to go sleep then So it wasnt you, I presume since I cant remember who just summon sister.
> 
> She seems confused as to how she just got here, I explain to her that this is a dream and maybe we could go on an adventure but she just disagrees with me and tells me that she got to return somewhere, so it wasnt her either? This time try to think things throughout.
> ...




DS: 2 people




> Wednesday August 14th 2013
> Back to sleep.
> 
> Talking to someone in the neighborhood, do a RC and decide to ignore the person, fly a bit and then jump over to a random roof. Remember that I have to summon my brother so go ahead and do just that There you are! I tell him, he greets me like normal and I kind of ignore that and tell him it is a dream while jumping off to the next rooftop, tell him to jump too.
> 
> He does so but falls down so teleport him back up and tell him to try again, when he gets there I jump again and tell him we should be going further than this Lets see how far we can get, alright? he agrees and we go for a bit, cant remember exactly what he was asking me during the time but I wasnt answering fully and eventually woke up before even reaching the first mountain bah!
> 
> DEILD
> 
> ...



DS: 1




> Thursday August 15th 2013
> 
> Only remember one dream, in which I was trying to DS with mom and teleported her to me and then took her to go buy whatever she wanted at a random shop, without telling her it was a dream to not ruin the event, she seemed very happy so I was alright with it.



Another SD




> Wednesday August 21st 2013
> Back to sleep.
> 
> Im going out, do a RC before opening the door and become lucid. Remember that I have to hurry up because I wont be sleeping all the damn day, hurry up and fly a bit then extend my hand. Summon Naiya and wait for it to take effect.
> 
> A few minutes later she appears with a rather short guy, he is only a bit taller than myself and her, I try to talk to Naiya but he interrupts me and then turns around, she gets teleported back? He tells me to not be a bother because they are doing something important And if I refuse? he just leaves oh no I wont be letting it go that easily.



2 SD:




> Saturday August 24th 2013
> 
> I was going in and out from the house, do a RC while doing that and then stop, look around and fly for a bit over to a random grassland, stop there because a door suddenly appeared and want to go take a look.
> 
> When I get down and look at the door, it got a small symbol instead of a knob; open the thing by touching the symbol and then find myself in a pretty big, pink and yellow room *Hello there, buddy!* says a girl *Who are you?* I ask her but then recognize her face to be that of Naiya, she looks weird?
> 
> She just goes in and out from the corner, so I go over there and she points at one of the cubes *There it is, Marias things* uh WTF? I start to look at the cubes while Naiya continues to be weird as hell, the thing got a lot of tags, each cube got at least one Word pasted onto it and from the top of my head there was *Nudity, Girls, Cake, Cookie, BDSM, Shorts, Eyes, Brownish* and so many more I couldnt understand Naiya kept playing with the cubes while I used scan, somehow got the read that this thing was something Maria was working on, some kind of astral-stuff Project just ignored the weirdness and made a point to remember the dream, for whatever reason and to be on the safe side.



Study:




> Thursday August 29th 2013
> 
> Remember I was at school and made it rain, then started to study on water ecology with one of the teaches, but thats all I can remember.



SD1




> Sunday September 1st 2013
> Back to sleep.
> 
> Working on the computer, do a RC and become lucid then go out of the house and try to think about my goals for today. Not so sure about what I should be doing teleport towards Naiya and end at this weird blue place, it was mostly an industrial area but the fog was blue, I thought it was cool and maybe toxic, so continued to play there instead of actually searching for Naiya by the time I realized how silly that was the dream was ending so figured the scenario would work.



Short version, 7 people try of SD:





> Wednesday September 4th 2013
> 
> Basically, I was playing in this flea market when I spotted sister and then thought about my SD goal, then thought Why the hell do I even try one person per dream wont finish like that! and so, started to summon others, all my four lab teachers, brother, mom and sister then two random guys who live close by and started to make events happen at the market, like thigns falling off place and people fighting and what not, the more the better. Also talked a lot with one of my teachers about how acuatic ecology is a very good paying job, we got in good terms before they left, also helped one of my teachers with her disease and she was pretty happy about it, even left running that wasnt planned.



Planet and universe-enemy creation:





> Friday September 6th 2013
> Back to sleep.
> 
> Was on top of this building, again cant remember why but was already lucid just remember that out of instinct I teleported to the guardians world and was about to try my new goal but it felt strange, as if someone was trying to break in.
> 
> Since I couldnt let anyone inside my little experiment, just went ahead and completely wiped out the universe and redid it at another location, had to do that around 4 times and change the structure for the barrier I had for it in order for the intruder to not get me then recalled school and woke myself up, 20 minutes late.



And thats all I did, so only 36 (I think?) SD attempts.
Failed the study challenge for one week.
Bearer fight, done.
Planet, done.
Universe, done.
Computer program, done.
Sons of dream body, fail.
Two new powers, done.

Punishments:

1k toad jumps/week for a year (OMG a year)
No games... or random sites for a whole month. DANG IT THIS ONE WAS EASY!
Stop porn forever. (I don't care as much for this one... lol)

----------

